# Glenn Beck



## Paulie

Because we haven't talked about him in a couple days.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Modbert

Paulie said:


> Because we haven't talked about him in a couple days.



 Just read on Reddit that he's saying the tea parties are going to secede.


----------



## Cal

you'd better start talking about him..He's starting to cryyyy..


----------



## NYcarbineer

YoungLefty said:


> you'd better start talking about him..He's starting to cryyyy..



*Why won't they take us SERIOUSLY!!!!!?????*


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Why does Neal Boortz get so little love here?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Gosh.  I was beginning to think you guys didn't love Glenn Beck any more.


----------



## Oddball

Baruch Menachem said:


> Why does Neal Boortz get so little love here?


Maybe because he can't quit talking about the stupid  not-a-snowball's-chance-in-hell fair tax?

I tuned him in this morning to see if anything had changed, and he brought it up yet again.


----------



## xotoxi

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrzRhIiLQ08"]YouTube - Glenn Beck Meltdown Song - Get Off My Phone You Little Pinhead[/ame]


----------



## Gatekeeper

YoungLefty said:


> you'd better start talking about him..He's starting to cryyyy..



 Yeah he is........All the way to the Bank!

The Media------The one place where one can be disliked, despised, or even hated and make millions.
Kinda like *'reverse love offerings'*......


----------



## California Girl

Yea, I feel his pain. What with his collapsing viewing figures and and everything..... 







Oh wait, that's not Beck. That's every single presenter on MSNBC. Oops, my bad. 

Carry on Glenn, you da MAN!!


----------



## midcan5

In his own words....

"When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source) 

"The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source) 

"I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." &#8211;on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)

Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time - About.com


----------



## California Girl

midcan5 said:


> In his own words....
> 
> "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)
> 
> Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time - About.com



Sometimes I wonder whether liberals actually capable of understanding context. It's fascinating to see how 'quotes' are taken out of context in order to score cheap (and really stupid) politcal points. 

Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....

_When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*_

This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant. 

Same with your other quotes. These are about as credible as the 'quotes' from Rush implying he is a racist.... and we all know that those have been discredited time and again but still people use them without shame to make Rush look racist. 

It's pathetic.


----------



## Zona

Gatekeeper said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd better start talking about him..He's starting to cryyyy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he is........All the way to the Bank!
> 
> The Media------The one place where one can be disliked, despised, or even hated and make millions.
> Kinda like *'reverse love offerings'*......
Click to expand...



Look at Hannity, Savage, Rush, Levin, Palin etc etc. 

Its amazing really.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his own words....
> 
> "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)
> 
> Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time - About.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whether liberals actually capable of understanding context. It's fascinating to see how 'quotes' are taken out of context in order to score cheap (and really stupid) politcal points.
> 
> Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....
> 
> _When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*_
> 
> This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant.
> 
> Same with your other quotes. These are about as credible as the 'quotes' from Rush implying he is a racist.... and we all know that those have been discredited time and again but still people use them without shame to make Rush look racist.
> 
> It's pathetic.
Click to expand...


Rush is a racist.  Remember his sayings on needing seperate buses.  Dispute that sir.  
Oh and anyone who takes anything Beck says seriously needs help.  Get off my phone.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his own words....
> 
> "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)
> 
> Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time - About.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whether liberals actually capable of understanding context. It's fascinating to see how 'quotes' are taken out of context in order to score cheap (and really stupid) politcal points.
> 
> Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....
> 
> _When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*_
> 
> This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant.
> 
> Same with your other quotes. These are about as credible as the 'quotes' from Rush implying he is a racist.... and we all know that those have been discredited time and again but still people use them without shame to make Rush look racist.
> 
> It's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush is a racist.  Remember his sayings on needing seperate buses.  Dispute that sir.
> Oh and anyone who takes anything Beck says seriously needs help.  Get off my phone.
Click to expand...


In your opinion, Rush is a racist. In my opinion, Obama is a racist. Difference is that I can link to video, in Obama's own voice and words, to back my opinion up. You have to link to some accusation about what Rush said.... and they have already been proven to be false. 

I made no comment about whether I personally take Beck seriously, only that midcan is an idiot for taking quotes out of context. 

Fool.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Rush is a racist.  Remember his sayings on needing seperate buses.  Dispute that sir.
> Oh and anyone who takes anything Beck says seriously needs help.  Get off my phone.



Clearly using absurdity and sarcasm to demonstrate how ridiculous you are is completely lost on you.


----------



## xotoxi

California Girl said:


> Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant.


 
I understand _EXACTLY_ what he meant.

He meant that he hates _some_, but not _all_, of the 9/11 victims families.

He _hates_ them.  That's _EXACTLY_ what he means.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his own words....
> 
> "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." &#8211;on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)
> 
> Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time - About.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whether liberals actually capable of understanding context. It's fascinating to see how 'quotes' are taken out of context in order to score cheap (and really stupid) politcal points.
> 
> Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....
> 
> _When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*_
> 
> This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant.
> 
> Same with your other quotes. These are about as credible as the 'quotes' from Rush implying he is a racist.... and we all know that those have been discredited time and again but still people use them without shame to make Rush look racist.
> 
> It's pathetic.
Click to expand...


I keep hearing about all of these folks with only half a brain. 

I think we need to conduct a poll and see what all of the people with only half a brain think about important issues. They seem to have more sense then all of these folks with a complete brain. Maybe it's because they use all of theirs'. 

There seems to be a shitload of them that never access large quadrants of their gray matter...swallowing the bullshit Obama is feeding them without even bothering to think it through and they accept it as fact. Beck is constantly pointing out the facts and all they can do is talk about what a cry-baby he is....or make fun of his use of a blackboard to effectively illustrate his points.

This is an attempt to distract from the fact that Beck's ratings are through the roof. His TV show just registered higher ratings then anybody on cable....not just cable news...but everybody. There's a reason for this.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his own words....
> 
> "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)
> 
> Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time - About.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whether liberals actually capable of understanding context. It's fascinating to see how 'quotes' are taken out of context in order to score cheap (and really stupid) politcal points.
> 
> Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....
> 
> _When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*_
> 
> This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant.
> 
> Same with your other quotes. These are about as credible as the 'quotes' from Rush implying he is a racist.... and we all know that those have been discredited time and again but still people use them without shame to make Rush look racist.
> 
> It's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about all of these folks with only half a brain.
> 
> I think we need to conduct a poll and see what all of the people with only half a brain think about important issues. They seem to have more sense then all of these folks with a complete brain. Maybe it's because they use all of theirs'.
> 
> There seems to be a shitload of them that never access large quadrants of their gray matter...swallowing the bullshit Obama is feeding them without even bothering to think it through and they accept it as fact. Beck is constantly pointing out the facts and all they can do is talk about what a cry-baby he is....or make fun of his use of a blackboard to effectively illustrate his points.
> 
> This is an attempt to distract from the fact that Beck's ratings are through the roof. His TV show just registered higher ratings then anybody on cable....not just cable news...but everybody. There's a reason for this.
Click to expand...


And of course none of these left wing dolts can dispute the facts that Beck presents, so they do the next best thing and call him names.


----------



## California Girl

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand _EXACTLY_ what he meant.
> 
> He meant that he hates _some_, but not _all_, of the 9/11 victims families.
> 
> He _hates_ them.  That's _EXACTLY_ what he means.
Click to expand...



Whereas, in reality, each and every one of them is a really nice person? Please tell me you are not serious. Personally, I've seen some interviews with some victims who have seriously annoyed me too. That's just fact - among those victims, there are some who shamelessly use the death of a family member as some kind of entitlement.


----------



## Paulie

Division and infighting...







*EXCELLENT*


----------



## Dr.House

Whatever happened to all those sponsors who were leaving Beck?

What's that number up to now, Autozona?


----------



## Paulie

Dr.House said:


> Whatever happened to all those sponsors who were leaving Beck?
> 
> What's that number up to now, Autozona?



Don't you find it strange though that his ratings SUCKED when he was at CNN?

He changed his character around and made himself into a sensationalist.  He's completely different than he was at CNN.  And now he's speaking to his audience instead of a more neutral and even left leaning CNN audience.

Just the fact that the character he portrays changes with his audience, is what should be considered.  

On the real, he's just a fake ass TV character.  Just like any of the others, at ALL the news channels.


----------



## Dr.House

Paulie said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to all those sponsors who were leaving Beck?
> 
> What's that number up to now, Autozona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you find it strange though that his ratings SUCKED when he was at CNN?
> 
> He changed his character around and made himself into a sensationalist.  He's completely different than he was at CNN.  And now he's speaking to his audience instead of a more neutral and even left leaning CNN audience.
> 
> Just the fact that the character he portrays changes with his audience, is what should be considered.
> 
> On the real, he's just a fake ass TV character.  Just like any of the others, at ALL the news channels.
Click to expand...


Don't really watch him, so I can only go by what I hear and see at this place and elsewhere on Algore's interwebs...

The entertainment value of the left's hatred for him is what intrigues me...lol


----------



## Paulie

Dr.House said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to all those sponsors who were leaving Beck?
> 
> What's that number up to now, Autozona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you find it strange though that his ratings SUCKED when he was at CNN?
> 
> He changed his character around and made himself into a sensationalist.  He's completely different than he was at CNN.  And now he's speaking to his audience instead of a more neutral and even left leaning CNN audience.
> 
> Just the fact that the character he portrays changes with his audience, is what should be considered.
> 
> On the real, he's just a fake ass TV character.  Just like any of the others, at ALL the news channels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really watch him, so I can only go by what I hear and see at this place and elsewhere on Algore's interwebs...
> 
> The entertainment value of the left's hatred for him is what intrigues me...lol
Click to expand...


Well I watched him a lot when he was at CNN, I watched him slowly grow that persona into what it is today.  

He didn't really start getting sensational about topics until he got to Fox.  Also, when he was at CNN, there wasn't yet the nationwide outrage over fiscal matters as there is today.  He's got ammo every single day now.

Just the fact that people fall all over him like he's something DIFFERENT is what disturbs me.


----------



## Missourian

Anyone reading this thread whose never watched Beck's program...watch it for yourself and make up your own mind. 

IMO the guy makes a lot of sense...although he is occasionally over the top.


----------



## Paulie

I don't know, maybe it's just me.

I realize there are serious fiscal problems in this country.  I guess I just don't need Beck crying to me about it every night.  

I think some people just like to be continually reminded of how bad things are, like there's no motivation for them if they don't hear about it every night.


----------



## California Girl

Missourian said:


> Anyone reading this thread whose never watched Beck's program...watch it for yourself and make up your own mind.
> 
> IMO the guy makes a lot of sense...although he is occasionally over the top.



I recommend that everyone should read 'Common Sense' and 'Arguing with Idiots'. Both are excellent - no matter what side of the fence you sit. Of course, lots of lefties are afraid to read these because they might learn something.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paulie said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to all those sponsors who were leaving Beck?
> 
> What's that number up to now, Autozona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you find it strange though that his ratings SUCKED when he was at CNN?
> 
> He changed his character around and made himself into a sensationalist.  He's completely different than he was at CNN.  And now he's speaking to his audience instead of a more neutral and even left leaning CNN audience.
> 
> Just the fact that the character he portrays changes with his audience, is what should be considered.
> 
> On the real, he's just a fake ass TV character.  Just like any of the others, at ALL the news channels.
Click to expand...


Total horse shit.

He threw these ideas up the the folks at CNN and they said *no. Do not do it. They told him that he could not work for Fox News until after the November election. They knew that Beck would have blown Obama's skinny ass out of the water. 
*
So now that he's at Fox he's allowed to say what he wants and it's paying off.
If you wanna talk about fakes just look at the founder of the Huffington Post.

Arriana Huffington was a fake. She posed as a conservative on Politically Correct with Bill Maher. She was the resident punching-bag on his show. She and Al Franken would trade talking points and Franken usually won. Then Maher put his foot in his mouth after 9/11 and lost his gig. Now we find out she was a closet lib playing a part.


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:
			
		

> This is an attempt to distract from the fact that Beck's ratings are through the roof. His TV show just registered higher ratings then anybody on cable....not just cable news...but everybody. There's a reason for this.



Watching Beck's red-faced blathering is like waiting for the Howard Beale moment when he collapses under the weight of his own ranting. _Of course _his ratings are high! It's high entertainment!


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to all those sponsors who were leaving Beck?
> 
> What's that number up to now, Autozona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you find it strange though that his ratings SUCKED when he was at CNN?
> 
> He changed his character around and made himself into a sensationalist.  He's completely different than he was at CNN.  And now he's speaking to his audience instead of a more neutral and even left leaning CNN audience.
> 
> Just the fact that the character he portrays changes with his audience, is what should be considered.
> 
> On the real, he's just a fake ass TV character.  Just like any of the others, at ALL the news channels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total horse shit.
> 
> He threw these ideas up the the folks at CNN and they said *no. Do not do it. They told him that he could not work for Fox News until after the November election. They knew that Beck would have blown Obama's skinny ass out of the water. **
> *
> So now that he's at Fox he's allowed to say what he wants and it's paying off.
> If you wanna talk about fakes just look at the founder of the Huffington Post.
> 
> Arriana Huffington was a fake. She posed as a conservative on Politically Correct with Bill Maher. She was the resident punching-bag on his show. She and Al Franken would trade talking points and Franken usually won. Then Maher put his foot in his mouth after 9/11 and lost his gig. Now we find out she was a closet lib playing a part.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Where's your proof of that? And fyi, Arianna Huffington at one time WAS a strong conservative, and she continues to maintain moderate conservative viewpoints. From her Wikipedia bio:

_In the late 1980s, Huffington wrote several articles for National Review. In 1981, she wrote a biography of Maria Callas, Maria Callas  The Woman Behind the Legend, and in 1989 a biography of Pablo Picasso, Picasso: Creator and Destroyer.

Huffington rose to national prominence during her husband's unsuccessful Senate bid in 1994. She became known as a reliable supporter of conservative causes such as Newt Gingrich's "Republican Revolution" and Bob Dole's 1996 candidacy for president. She teamed up with liberal comedian Al Franken as the conservative half of "Strange Bedfellows"[8] during Comedy Central's coverage of the 1996 U.S. presidential election._


----------



## Article 15

Missourian said:


> Anyone reading this thread whose never watched Beck's program...watch it for yourself and make up your own mind.
> 
> IMO the guy makes a lot of sense...although he is occasionally over the top.



Whatever sense he makes is lost on me with his over-the-top rhetoric.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Just the fact that people fall all over him like he's something DIFFERENT is what disturbs me.



It disturbed me at first as well, but then I remembered that most people are idiots.


----------



## mudwhistle

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you find it strange though that his ratings SUCKED when he was at CNN?
> 
> He changed his character around and made himself into a sensationalist.  He's completely different than he was at CNN.  And now he's speaking to his audience instead of a more neutral and even left leaning CNN audience.
> 
> Just the fact that the character he portrays changes with his audience, is what should be considered.
> 
> On the real, he's just a fake ass TV character.  Just like any of the others, at ALL the news channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total horse shit.
> 
> He threw these ideas up the the folks at CNN and they said *no. Do not do it. They told him that he could not work for Fox News until after the November election. They knew that Beck would have blown Obama's skinny ass out of the water. **
> *
> So now that he's at Fox he's allowed to say what he wants and it's paying off.
> If you wanna talk about fakes just look at the founder of the Huffington Post.
> 
> Arriana Huffington was a fake. She posed as a conservative on Politically Correct with Bill Maher. She was the resident punching-bag on his show. She and Al Franken would trade talking points and Franken usually won. Then Maher put his foot in his mouth after 9/11 and lost his gig. Now we find out she was a closet lib playing a part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Where's your proof of that? And fyi, Arianna Huffington at one time WAS a strong conservative, and she continues to maintain moderate conservative viewpoints. From her Wikipedia bio:
> 
> _In the late 1980s, Huffington wrote several articles for National Review. In 1981, she wrote a biography of Maria Callas, Maria Callas &#8212; The Woman Behind the Legend, and in 1989 a biography of Pablo Picasso, Picasso: Creator and Destroyer.
> 
> Huffington rose to national prominence during her husband's unsuccessful Senate bid in 1994. She became known as a reliable supporter of conservative causes such as Newt Gingrich's "Republican Revolution" and Bob Dole's 1996 candidacy for president. She teamed up with liberal comedian Al Franken as the conservative half of "Strange Bedfellows"[8] during Comedy Central's coverage of the 1996 U.S. presidential election._
Click to expand...


You don't change from being a strong conservative to being a lunatic liberal overnight. Personally I think she's been pulling the wool over both sides eyes. It seems she's more an opportunist then anything.

Nice try though.

Sell it to someone willing to believe that horseradish.

Beck outlined it several times on his radio program. He was not allowed to do everything he wanted to do. They also threatened him to keep his mouth shut about it until after the election.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> I keep hearing about all of these folks with only half a brain.
> 
> I think we need to conduct a poll and see what all of the people with only half a brain think about important issues. They seem to have more sense then all of these folks with a complete brain. Maybe it's because they use all of theirs'.
> 
> There seems to be a shitload of them that never access large quadrants of their gray matter...swallowing the bullshit Obama is feeding them without even bothering to think it through and they accept it as fact. Beck is constantly pointing out the facts and all they can do is talk about what a cry-baby he is....or make fun of his use of a blackboard to effectively illustrate his points.
> 
> This is an attempt to distract from the fact that Beck's ratings are through the roof. His TV show just registered higher ratings then anybody on cable....not just cable news...but everybody.* There's a reason for this.*



Uhhh...yeah.

The man is a ranting, raving, crying BUFFOON! Who WOULDN'T tune in to see such a spectacle? 

He's the Flava Flav of news media.


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> Whereas, in reality, each and every one of them is a really nice person? Please tell me you are not serious. Personally, I've seen some interviews with some victims who have seriously annoyed me too. That's just fact - *among those victims, there are some who shamelessly use the death of a family member as some kind of entitlement*.


Kinda like how the RW constantly uses that same event for votes. Folks like that seedy so-and-so Ghouliani and FAUXNews and the RNC when they played that horrific 9.11 smut-video during the convention?

They weren't annoying to me at all...the seemed like hard working Americans that were severely hurt over the sudden and tragic loss of their loved ones partially through the then Administration's failure to protect the nation properly at the time.

California Girl, you are so full of shit I can smell your shitty ass from here in Georgia. You make me sick.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whether liberals actually capable of understanding context. It's fascinating to see how 'quotes' are taken out of context in order to score cheap (and really stupid) politcal points.
> 
> Glen Beck on 09/11 victims, the actual full quote....
> 
> _When you are rioting for these tickets, or these ATM cards, the second thing that came to mind was -- and this is horrible to say, and I wonder if I'm alone in this -- you know it took me about a year to start hating the 9-11 victims' families? Took me about a year. And I had such compassion for them, and I really wanted to help them, and I was behind, you know, "Let's give them money, let's get this started." All of this stuff. And I really didn't -- of the 3,000 victims' families, *I don't hate all of them. Probably about 10 of them. *And when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, "Oh shut up!" I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them. *And, again, it's only about 10.*_
> 
> This has now become an urban legend to demonstrate that Glen hates the victims of 9/11. Anyone with half a brain (admittedly that excludes all the progressives and a few liberals) can clearly UNDERSTAND what he meant.
> 
> Same with your other quotes. These are about as credible as the 'quotes' from Rush implying he is a racist.... and we all know that those have been discredited time and again but still people use them without shame to make Rush look racist.
> 
> It's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a racist.  Remember his sayings on needing seperate buses.  Dispute that sir.
> Oh and anyone who takes anything Beck says seriously needs help.  Get off my phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your opinion, Rush is a racist. In my opinion, Obama is a racist. Difference is that I can link to video, in Obama's own voice and words, to back my opinion up. You have to link to some accusation about what Rush said.... and they have already been proven to be false.
> 
> I made no comment about whether I personally take Beck seriously, only that midcan is an idiot for taking quotes out of context.
> 
> Fool.
Click to expand...


Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "*We need segregated buses*. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."

Rush Limbaugh's new low: Calling for segregated buses | TheLoop21.com

That is a racist.  Especially considering the history of this country when pertaining to how blacks were treated.  Buses, water fountains, restaurants etc etc.

Rush is a racist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about all of these folks with only half a brain.
> 
> I think we need to conduct a poll and see what all of the people with only half a brain think about important issues. They seem to have more sense then all of these folks with a complete brain. Maybe it's because they use all of theirs'.
> 
> There seems to be a shitload of them that never access large quadrants of their gray matter...swallowing the bullshit Obama is feeding them without even bothering to think it through and they accept it as fact. Beck is constantly pointing out the facts and all they can do is talk about what a cry-baby he is....or make fun of his use of a blackboard to effectively illustrate his points.
> 
> This is an attempt to distract from the fact that Beck's ratings are through the roof. His TV show just registered higher ratings then anybody on cable....not just cable news...but everybody.* There's a reason for this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh...yeah.
> 
> The man is a ranting, raving, crying BUFFOON! Who WOULDN'T tune in to see such a spectacle?
> 
> He's the Flava Flav of news media.
Click to expand...


Is that the reason you watch his show?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a racist.  Remember his sayings on needing seperate buses.  Dispute that sir.
> Oh and anyone who takes anything Beck says seriously needs help.  Get off my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion, Rush is a racist. In my opinion, Obama is a racist. Difference is that I can link to video, in Obama's own voice and words, to back my opinion up. You have to link to some accusation about what Rush said.... and they have already been proven to be false.
> 
> I made no comment about whether I personally take Beck seriously, only that midcan is an idiot for taking quotes out of context.
> 
> Fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "*We need segregated buses*. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's new low: Calling for segregated buses | TheLoop21.com
> 
> That is a racist.  Especially considering the history of this country when pertaining to how blacks were treated.  Buses, water fountains, restaurants etc etc.
> 
> Rush is a racist.
Click to expand...


Context, context, context....


----------



## mudwhistle

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an attempt to distract from the fact that Beck's ratings are through the roof. His TV show just registered higher ratings then anybody on cable....not just cable news...but everybody. There's a reason for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Beck's *red-faced blathering *is like waiting for the Howard Beale moment when he collapses under the weight of his own ranting. _Of course _his ratings are high! It's high entertainment!
Click to expand...


You must not watch Beck much.

His face is very pale white.

I've never seen him red-faced unless it one of those fake pictures of him crying.


----------



## Yukon

Beck like Bush Junior is a drunk, Limpdick like Bush Junior is a drug addict, Hannity like Bush Junior is stupid.


----------



## mudwhistle

Yukon said:


> Beck like Bush Junior is a drunk, Limpdick like Bush Junior is a drug addict, Hannity like Bush Junior is stupid.



Tell me what you really think.

Clinton and Obama are both recovering cocaine addicts.

So what.

I guess you'all needed to paint the opposition as drug-addicts just so *your drug-addicts * look not quite so bad in perspective.


----------



## Article 15

mudwhistle said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck like Bush Junior is a drunk, Limpdick like Bush Junior is a drug addict, Hannity like Bush Junior is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton and Obama are both recovering cocaine addicts.
Click to expand...


Liar.


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion, Rush is a racist. In my opinion, Obama is a racist. Difference is that I can link to video, in Obama's own voice and words, to back my opinion up. You have to link to some accusation about what Rush said.... and they have already been proven to be false.
> 
> I made no comment about whether I personally take Beck seriously, only that midcan is an idiot for taking quotes out of context.
> 
> Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "*We need segregated buses*. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's new low: Calling for segregated buses | TheLoop21.com
> 
> That is a racist.  Especially considering the history of this country when pertaining to how blacks were treated.  Buses, water fountains, restaurants etc etc.
> 
> Rush is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
Click to expand...


So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.  

Context my ass, he is a racist.


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck like Bush Junior is a drunk, Limpdick like Bush Junior is a drug addict, Hannity like Bush Junior is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you really think.
> 
> Clinton and *Obama are both recovering cocaine addicts*.
> 
> So what.
> 
> I guess you'all needed to paint the opposition as drug-addicts just so *your drug-addicts * look not quite so bad in perspective.
Click to expand...


Do you have one fucking link that proves Obama is a recovering cocaine ADDICT?.....just one link and I will bow down....again, if not, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rambunctious

Glen is kicking Barry's butt


----------



## Zona

Rambunctious said:


> Glen is kicking Barry's butt



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3yn3SelVCs]YouTube - Glenn Beck "Get Off My Phone" Radio Freak Out (TWILIGHT VAMPIRE METAL REMIX)[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "*We need segregated buses*. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's new low: Calling for segregated buses | TheLoop21.com
> 
> That is a racist.  Especially considering the history of this country when pertaining to how blacks were treated.  Buses, water fountains, restaurants etc etc.
> 
> Rush is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
Click to expand...


You don't actually understand what 'context' means, do ya?  You're making yourself look stupid Zona......











oh wait.


That'll be because you are stupid. My bad.


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total horse shit.
> 
> He threw these ideas up the the folks at CNN and they said *no. Do not do it. They told him that he could not work for Fox News until after the November election. They knew that Beck would have blown Obama's skinny ass out of the water. **
> *
> So now that he's at Fox he's allowed to say what he wants and it's paying off.
> If you wanna talk about fakes just look at the founder of the Huffington Post.
> 
> Arriana Huffington was a fake. She posed as a conservative on Politically Correct with Bill Maher. She was the resident punching-bag on his show. She and Al Franken would trade talking points and Franken usually won. Then Maher put his foot in his mouth after 9/11 and lost his gig. Now we find out she was a closet lib playing a part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Where's your proof of that? And fyi, Arianna Huffington at one time WAS a strong conservative, and she continues to maintain moderate conservative viewpoints. From her Wikipedia bio:
> 
> _In the late 1980s, Huffington wrote several articles for National Review. In 1981, she wrote a biography of Maria Callas, Maria Callas  The Woman Behind the Legend, and in 1989 a biography of Pablo Picasso, Picasso: Creator and Destroyer.
> 
> Huffington rose to national prominence during her husband's unsuccessful Senate bid in 1994. She became known as a reliable supporter of conservative causes such as Newt Gingrich's "Republican Revolution" and Bob Dole's 1996 candidacy for president. She teamed up with liberal comedian Al Franken as the conservative half of "Strange Bedfellows"[8] during Comedy Central's coverage of the 1996 U.S. presidential election._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't change from being a strong conservative to being a lunatic liberal overnight. Personally I think she's been pulling the wool over both sides eyes. It seems she's more an opportunist then anything.
> 
> Nice try though.
> 
> Sell it to someone willing to believe that horseradish.
> 
> Beck outlined it several times on his radio program. He was not allowed to do everything he wanted to do. They also threatened him to keep his mouth shut about it until after the election.
Click to expand...


Again, you have no proof that CNN did anything of the kind. If Beck (or anyone else on CNN's roster) goes over the top on some issue, I'm sure they get some sort of reprimand, but if Beck was fired because he was told to shut his mouth, he would have gotten a lot of traction out of suing CNN and thereafter had lots 'n lots of fodder to use during his Fox program, even if he didn't have a solid case against CNN because of contractual requirements. But did he? Nope.

And I presume you've never seen Arianna and Mika square off on Morning Joe. She is NOT "liberal" on all things, just as most Democrats (myself included) are not. Arianna has already made her mark in the media and has no need to promote herself any further by putting her finger to the wind. She is what she is.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion, Rush is a racist. In my opinion, Obama is a racist. Difference is that I can link to video, in Obama's own voice and words, to back my opinion up. You have to link to some accusation about what Rush said.... and they have already been proven to be false.
> 
> I made no comment about whether I personally take Beck seriously, only that midcan is an idiot for taking quotes out of context.
> 
> Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "*We need segregated buses*. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's new low: Calling for segregated buses | TheLoop21.com
> 
> That is a racist.  Especially considering the history of this country when pertaining to how blacks were treated.  Buses, water fountains, restaurants etc etc.
> 
> Rush is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
Click to expand...


Too bad you folks don't use that little reminder during your daily rants about something Obama may have said _within the context _of a lot of other points.

Hipocrites, all of you.


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck like Bush Junior is a drunk, Limpdick like Bush Junior is a drug addict, Hannity like Bush Junior is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you really think.
> 
> Clinton and Obama are both recovering cocaine addicts.
> 
> So what.
> 
> I guess you'all needed to paint the opposition as drug-addicts just so *your drug-addicts * look not quite so bad in perspective.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I disagree that use of cocaine automatically gets you addicted to it, just like casual use of alcohol does not an alcoholic make. It's when a person uses either as a crutch that they have entered the danger zone. Some people can take one hit or one drink and become addicted simply because they've discovered the magic potion that will allow them some relief from a perceived miserable existence, but most casual users do not. In the 80's, when both alcohol and cocaine were available at parties, none of the people I knew became cokeheads and none of them became alcoholics to the point they couldn't get through their days without it.

I don't think Clinton, Obama, or even Bush were ever "addicted" to cocaine.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't actually understand what 'context' means, do ya?  You're making yourself look stupid Zona......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> 
> That'll be because you are stupid. My bad.
Click to expand...


And you do? Jeezus, send us one of your "speeches" you brag about making from your podium lol and then allow us to take something [out of] "context."

*con&#8901;text&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;k&#594;nt&#603;kst/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kon-tekst]  Show IPA 
noun 1. the parts of a written or spoken statement that precede or follow a specific word or passage, usually influencing its meaning or effect: You have misinterpreted my remark because you took it out of context.  
2. the set of circumstances or facts that surround a particular event, situation, etc. *


----------



## namvet

Paulie said:


> Because we haven't talked about him in a couple days.








to much idle time huh????​


----------



## JimH52

Reck and Limpbaugh need to stay in the media.  That is how they make money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Glenn Beck is an evil corrupt bastard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

namvet said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we haven't talked about him in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to much idle time huh????​
Click to expand...


yeah that pic is definetely Obama.Its Glenn Beck as well with his horns appearing.


----------



## groupthink

glenn beck is bought and paid for... he is NOT anti-war, hes NOT anti-tax....  on all key issues he agrees with obama...  and on all key issues...obama agrees with bush...

wasnt obama supposed to be some messiah or something?  going to save the country..  lol....  

its all theater.


----------



## California Girl

groupthink said:


> glenn beck is bought and paid for... he is NOT anti-war, hes NOT anti-tax....  on all key issues he agrees with obama...  and on all key issues...obama agrees with bush...
> 
> wasnt obama supposed to be some messiah or something?  going to save the country..  lol....
> 
> its all theater.



Your confusing commentators with politicians. How stupid.


----------



## JWBooth

groupthink said:


> its all theater.



I'll grant you this morsel culled from the rest of your post.


----------



## groupthink

California Girl said:


> groupthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> glenn beck is bought and paid for... he is NOT anti-war, hes NOT anti-tax....  on all key issues he agrees with obama...  and on all key issues...obama agrees with bush...
> 
> wasnt obama supposed to be some messiah or something?  going to save the country..  lol....
> 
> its all theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your confusing commentators with politicians. How stupid.
Click to expand...


ok....  company A donates to obama campain
company A wants a bailout
obama plans to give company A a bailout
beck is AGAINST the bailout...  but agrees it should be done.
the public then SUPPORTS the bailout of company A.

company A gets bailout... and the people LOVE IT.

 bravo beck....bravo


----------



## mudwhistle

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't actually understand what 'context' means, do ya?  You're making yourself look stupid Zona......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> 
> That'll be because you are stupid. My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you do? Jeezus, send us one of your "speeches" you brag about making from your podium lol and then allow us to take something [out of] "context."
> 
> *con&#8901;text&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;k&#594;nt&#603;kst/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kon-tekst]  Show IPA
> noun 1. the parts of a written or spoken statement that precede or follow a specific word or passage, usually influencing its meaning or effect: You have misinterpreted my remark because you took it out of context.
> 2. the set of circumstances or facts that surround a particular event, situation, etc. *
Click to expand...


I think everyone here understands context.

Which doesn't seem to be important to some.

When a pastor says "God Damn America" we have to understand the context.

When Beck is doing a spoof or a satire....we can't take into consideration the context.

We realize you folks love double-standards.

Quit lecturing her....especially when you're in the wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle

groupthink said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> groupthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> glenn beck is bought and paid for... he is NOT anti-war, hes NOT anti-tax....  on all key issues he agrees with obama...  and on all key issues...obama agrees with bush...
> 
> wasnt obama supposed to be some messiah or something?  going to save the country..  lol....
> 
> its all theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your confusing commentators with politicians. How stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok....  company A donates to obama campain
> company A wants a bailout
> obama plans to give company A a bailout
> beck is AGAINST the bailout...  but agrees it should be done.
> the public then SUPPORTS the bailout of company A.
> 
> company A gets bailout... and the people LOVE IT.
> 
> bravo beck....bravo
Click to expand...


You forgot the part where Obama walks in takes over the company, fires the CEO, replaces him with one of his corrupt friends and spends the next several years fucking Company A in the ass.

It's the Chicago way you know.

Beck spends most of his time exposing Obama's corruption and you folks think he's on the take from Obama. 

Purely laughable.


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't actually understand what 'context' means, do ya?  You're making yourself look stupid Zona......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> 
> That'll be because you are stupid. My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you do? Jeezus, send us one of your "speeches" you brag about making from your podium lol and then allow us to take something [out of] "context."
> 
> *con&#8901;text&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;k&#594;nt&#603;kst/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kon-tekst]  Show IPA
> noun 1. the parts of a written or spoken statement that precede or follow a specific word or passage, usually influencing its meaning or effect: You have misinterpreted my remark because you took it out of context.
> 2. the set of circumstances or facts that surround a particular event, situation, etc. *
Click to expand...


I've never claimed to make speeches, Maggie, there other reasons why a person speaks in public, ya know. Or maybe you don't know. Maybe you are as dumb as Mona. 

Now, cretin, put that in context.


----------



## edthecynic




----------



## California Girl

edthecynic said:


>



It's always entertaining when people post the same shit as others have posted before them.


----------



## edthecynic

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always entertaining when people post the same shit as others have posted before them.
Click to expand...

It's SATIRE. 
CON$ervaTards have no sense of humor.


----------



## California Girl

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always entertaining when people post the same shit as others have posted before them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's SATIRE.
> CON$ervaTards have no sense of humor.
Click to expand...


It was funny the first time. After that, it's kinda similar to having any debate with a liberal... it's just repetitive nonsense. 

Interesting that it becomes about my politics for you. This again is a liberal trait... you are unable to see others as individuals.... this is probably because you are borg-like in your views. Therefore, individual thought is above your pay grade.


----------



## edthecynic

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always entertaining when people post the same shit as others have posted before them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's SATIRE.
> CON$ervaTards have no sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was funny the first time. After that, it's kinda similar to having any debate with a liberal... it's just repetitive nonsense.
> 
> Interesting that it becomes about my politics for you. This again is a liberal trait... you are unable to see others as individuals.... this is probably because you are borg-like in your views. Therefore, individual thought is above your pay grade.
Click to expand...

Out of context!


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't actually understand what 'context' means, do ya?  You're making yourself look stupid Zona......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> 
> That'll be because you are stupid. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do? Jeezus, send us one of your "speeches" you brag about making from your podium lol and then allow us to take something [out of] "context."
> 
> *con&#8901;text&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;k&#594;nt&#603;kst/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kon-tekst]  Show IPA
> noun 1. the parts of a written or spoken statement that precede or follow a specific word or passage, usually influencing its meaning or effect: You have misinterpreted my remark because you took it out of context.
> 2. the set of circumstances or facts that surround a particular event, situation, etc. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think everyone here understands context.
> 
> Which doesn't seem to be important to some.
> 
> When a pastor says "God Damn America" we have to understand the context.
> 
> When Beck is doing a spoof or a satire....we can't take into consideration the context.
> 
> We realize you folks love double-standards.
> 
> Quit lecturing her....especially when you're in the wrong.
Click to expand...


I'll lecture anybody who makes idiotic assumptions. But I see you had to drag out ancient history in order to make your own idiotic assumption. And since when does Glenn Beck do "spoofs"?? That would be Jon Stewart, and there's no comparison. I don't see "comedian" in Beck's resume.


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> groupthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your confusing commentators with politicians. How stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....  company A donates to obama campain
> company A wants a bailout
> obama plans to give company A a bailout
> beck is AGAINST the bailout...  but agrees it should be done.
> the public then SUPPORTS the bailout of company A.
> 
> company A gets bailout... and the people LOVE IT.
> 
> bravo beck....bravo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the part where Obama walks in takes over the company, fires the CEO, replaces him with one of his corrupt friends and spends the next several years fucking Company A in the ass.
> 
> It's the Chicago way you know.
> 
> Beck spends most of his time exposing Obama's corruption and you folks think he's on the take from Obama.
> 
> Purely laughable.
Click to expand...


But I thought Beck is just kidding? And would you like to tell us exactly what he has "exposed"?? I'm really curious.

As for "firing" CEO's, _when the US taxpayer has majority ownership_, the POTUS is, in effect, the CEO entitled to make the call. Duh...


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't actually understand what 'context' means, do ya?  You're making yourself look stupid Zona......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> 
> That'll be because you are stupid. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do? Jeezus, send us one of your "speeches" you brag about making from your podium lol and then allow us to take something [out of] "context."
> 
> *con&#8901;text&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;k&#594;nt&#603;kst/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kon-tekst]  Show IPA
> noun 1. the parts of a written or spoken statement that precede or follow a specific word or passage, usually influencing its meaning or effect: You have misinterpreted my remark because you took it out of context.
> 2. the set of circumstances or facts that surround a particular event, situation, etc. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never claimed to make speeches, Maggie, there other reasons why a person speaks in public, ya know. Or maybe you don't know. Maybe you are as dumb as Mona.
> 
> Now, cretin, put that in context.
Click to expand...


You're such a liar. In another thread (and no, I don't bother hunting it down; you're not worth my time), you claimed to have a "writing" background and "articulate intelligently in speeches from your podium" (paraphrasing). If you're a drinker and have blackouts, I can forgive you. I sometimes wonder if that isn't, in fact, your problem since you seem to have gone from Dr. Jekyll to Mr. Hyde permanently.


----------



## MaggieMae

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always entertaining when people post the same shit as others have posted before them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's SATIRE.
> CON$ervaTards have no sense of humor.
Click to expand...


Except their own, of course...


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always entertaining when people post the same shit as others have posted before them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's SATIRE.
> CON$ervaTards have no sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was funny the first time. After that, it's kinda similar to having any debate with a liberal... it's just repetitive nonsense.
> 
> Interesting that it becomes about my politics for you. This again is a liberal trait... you are unable to see others as individuals.... this is probably because you are borg-like in your views. Therefore, individual thought is above your pay grade.
Click to expand...


You're also a blind hypocrite. Where do you think the idea came from to use the superimposed "The Joker" on Glenn Beck? Hmmm, probably because you saw the same artwork with Obama's face, day in and day out, on billboards, message boards, as avatars, etc., etc., etc. Yeah, it became "repetitive nonsense" sweetie.


----------



## Yukon

Glen Beck is a drunk, but he's a Conservative drunk and that's good. Only Liberals drunks are bad.


----------



## mudwhistle

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you do? Jeezus, send us one of your "speeches" you brag about making from your podium lol and then allow us to take something [out of] "context."
> 
> *con&#8901;text&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;k&#594;nt&#603;kst/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kon-tekst]  Show IPA
> &#8211;noun 1. the parts of a written or spoken statement that precede or follow a specific word or passage, usually influencing its meaning or effect: You have misinterpreted my remark because you took it out of context.
> 2. the set of circumstances or facts that surround a particular event, situation, etc. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone here understands context.
> 
> Which doesn't seem to be important to some.
> 
> When a pastor says "God Damn America" we have to understand the context.
> 
> When Beck is doing a spoof or a satire....we can't take into consideration the context.
> 
> We realize you folks love double-standards.
> 
> Quit lecturing her....especially when you're in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll lecture anybody who makes idiotic assumptions. But I see you had to drag out ancient history in order to make your own idiotic assumption. And since when does Glenn Beck do "spoofs"?? That would be Jon Stewart, and there's no comparison. I don't see "comedian" in Beck's resume.
Click to expand...


Ancient history??? Pfffft. I could name more recent examples but that one was the first that came to mind...mostly because Rev. Wrights defense was that we didn't take his racist sermons in it's proper context.



Ancient history is talking about the civil rights struggle in the 60s every year during black history month.

Glenn Beck is in part a comedian. Lately however he has focused on political commentary. Anyone who's been listening to him for the last 5 years knows this. Consider him like a more accurate Phil Maher with more common-sense.


----------



## bobbcat

I have LMAO at some of Beck's silly little skits for years (you know, the ones he does on his radio show). He has adopted though a more serious tone on his show lately. Who can blame him? Having such a moronic POTUS is rather depressing.


----------



## Foxfyre

bobbcat said:


> I have LMAO at some of Beck's silly little skits for years (you know, the ones he does on his radio show). He has adopted though a more serious tone on his show lately. Who can blame him? Having such a moronic POTUS is rather depressing.



He consistently mixes humor in with even his most serious commentary, however--at least on television.  I suppose perception of humor is a matter of taste, but he rarely fails to make me at least grin if not laugh out loud.

I haven't caught his radio program in some time and only see his TV show occasionally.  The only time I've heard him be all serious and no humor was one late night when he was on with George Noury for an hour or so.  That night he was genuinely concerned about our government and those he is convinced intend it no good.


----------



## bobbcat

> ...he was on with George Noury for an hour or so.


I would have liked to have heard that one. Do you recall the day? (Thinking I might be able to find it online...).


----------



## Queen

edthecynic said:


>



HAHA

'nuff said.


----------



## Foxfyre

bobbcat said:


> ...he was on with George Noury for an hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to have heard that one. Do you recall the day? (Thinking I might be able to find it online...).
Click to expand...


Oh geez Bobbcat, I can't remember.  It was months and months ago though.  But Beck was provocative and compelling enough that night to peak my interest and it was the first time I had paid any attention to him.  I didn't completely agree with him that night, nor have I completely agreed wtih him since, but have become a fan.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "*We need segregated buses*. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's new low: Calling for segregated buses | TheLoop21.com
> 
> That is a racist.  Especially considering the history of this country when pertaining to how blacks were treated.  Buses, water fountains, restaurants etc etc.
> 
> Rush is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
Click to expand...


No I agree you throw out statements out of context. If you'll wait a few hours until my five yr. old grandson wakes up, I'll let him explain why your comment was grossly out of context.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "*We need segregated buses*. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's new low: Calling for segregated buses | TheLoop21.com
> 
> That is a racist.  Especially considering the history of this country when pertaining to how blacks were treated.  Buses, water fountains, restaurants etc etc.
> 
> Rush is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you folks don't use that little reminder during your daily rants about something Obama may have said _within the context _of a lot of other points.
> 
> Hipocrites, all of you.
Click to expand...


Find one comment that Obama's made that I used out of context. 


But I see the fucked up logic of you idiots on the left use. You think it's ok to use statements out of context, well because, "they did it too", how fucking juvenile is that shit. How old are you six?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you do? Jeezus, send us one of your "speeches" you brag about making from your podium lol and then allow us to take something [out of] "context."
> 
> *con&#8901;text&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;k&#594;nt&#603;kst/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kon-tekst]  Show IPA
> noun 1. the parts of a written or spoken statement that precede or follow a specific word or passage, usually influencing its meaning or effect: You have misinterpreted my remark because you took it out of context.
> 2. the set of circumstances or facts that surround a particular event, situation, etc. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone here understands context.
> 
> Which doesn't seem to be important to some.
> 
> When a pastor says "God Damn America" we have to understand the context.
> 
> When Beck is doing a spoof or a satire....we can't take into consideration the context.
> 
> We realize you folks love double-standards.
> 
> Quit lecturing her....especially when you're in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll lecture anybody who makes idiotic assumptions. But I see you had to drag out ancient history in order to make your own idiotic assumption. And since when does Glenn Beck do "spoofs"?? That would be Jon Stewart, and there's no comparison. I don't see "comedian" in Beck's resume.
Click to expand...


Just when did you view Beck's resume? I hope you can link us ot a copy of it. Let me clue you in. Lord knows you idiots needs to be clued in,  from your beloved Huffpo.


> NEW YORK  Glenn Beck, Fox News Channel's latest sensation, is taking a comedy show on the road for six live performances over six days during the first week of June.



So how does it feel to be wrong 99.9 percent of the time?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Yukon said:


> Glen Beck is a drunk, but he's a Conservative drunk and that's good. Only Liberals drunks are bad.



Prove Beck is a drunk. Oh wait, you can't,, you just hurl out bullshit because you're a fucking loser that can't handle the fact that Beck is well liked among conservatives.

How does it feel to be a hater?


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone here understands context.
> 
> Which doesn't seem to be important to some.
> 
> When a pastor says "God Damn America" we have to understand the context.
> 
> When Beck is doing a spoof or a satire....we can't take into consideration the context.
> 
> We realize you folks love double-standards.
> 
> Quit lecturing her....especially when you're in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lecture anybody who makes idiotic assumptions. But I see you had to drag out ancient history in order to make your own idiotic assumption. And since when does Glenn Beck do "spoofs"?? That would be Jon Stewart, and there's no comparison. I don't see "comedian" in Beck's resume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just when did you view Beck's resume? I hope you can link us ot a copy of it. Let me clue you in. Lord knows you idiots needs to be clued in,  from your beloved Huffpo.
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK  Glenn Beck, Fox News Channel's latest sensation, is taking a comedy show on the road for six live performances over six days during the first week of June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how does it feel to be wrong 99.9 percent of the time?
Click to expand...


It is rather amazing how many who have never really sat down and listened to Beck and/or who know little or nothing about him are so confident in negatively judging and/or evaluating him.

When Beck teamed up and went 'on the road' with O'Reilly recently, mostly in a recorded theater setting, they had them rolling in the aisles.  Both can be really funny and they play off each other really well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lecture anybody who makes idiotic assumptions. But I see you had to drag out ancient history in order to make your own idiotic assumption. And since when does Glenn Beck do "spoofs"?? That would be Jon Stewart, and there's no comparison. I don't see "comedian" in Beck's resume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did you view Beck's resume? I hope you can link us ot a copy of it. Let me clue you in. Lord knows you idiots needs to be clued in,  from your beloved Huffpo.
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK  Glenn Beck, Fox News Channel's latest sensation, is taking a comedy show on the road for six live performances over six days during the first week of June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how does it feel to be wrong 99.9 percent of the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is rather amazing how many who have never really sat down and listened to Beck and/or who know little or nothing about him are so confident in negatively judging and/or evaluating him.
> 
> When Beck teamed up and went 'on the road' with O'Reilly recently, mostly in a recorded theater setting, they had them rolling in the aisles.  Both can be really funny and they play off each other really well.
Click to expand...


Yea Beck's a funny guy and O'Reilly has a great sense of humor too. And you're right idiots like Maggie May just spout off shit because it feels good to them regardless of the facts. Sometimes I wonder if facts are akin to cryptonite for liberals, 'cause they sure as hell stay as far way from them as they can.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I agree you throw out statements out of context. *If you'll wait a few hours until my five yr. old grandson wakes up,* I'll let him explain why your comment was grossly out of context.
Click to expand...

By your obvious dodge, you can't give a context.

And BTW, Stuttering LimpTard is a racist by his OWN definition of a racist!!! 

March 19, 2007
RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this.* It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*

January 16, 2007
RUSH : And for *Barack Obama, a -- well, he's a half-minority --*

September 22, 2008
RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't  vote for Obama because he's black, and -- but *he's not black.* Do  you know he has not one shred of African-American blood?

January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you folks don't use that little reminder during your daily rants about something Obama may have said _within the context _of a lot of other points.
> 
> Hipocrites, all of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find one comment that Obama's made that I used out of context.
> 
> 
> But I see the fucked up logic of you idiots on the left use. You think it's ok to use statements out of context, well because, "they did it too", how fucking juvenile is that shit. How old are you six?
Click to expand...

Not only have I never heard a CON$ervoFascist quote anyone in context, but also they usually change the words they "quote" to create the context they want.

October 3, 2007
RUSH:  We've reached a new day, *when interpreters are allowed to determine the meaning of words spoken by others.  What happens with that is the loss of meaning.*

August 22, 2008
RUSH:   The Messiah is a humorous term and used in this context because that's what he's trying to portray himself as: The Anointed One. *"I'm the one you've* been waiting for," *is what he means when he says, "We're the ones we've been waiting for." I'm the one you've* been looking for.

October 21, 2008
RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words, but that's exactly what he meant. *

August 7, 2009
PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- *of carrying swastikas and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health care.  

RUSH: Folks, yesterday on this program I had a pointed and very factual reaction to Nancy *Pelosi accusing those of you showing up at tea parties of wearing** swastikas.*  Nancy Pelosi, the speaker of the House said that you are Nazis.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I agree you throw out statements out of context. *If you'll wait a few hours until my five yr. old grandson wakes up,* I'll let him explain why your comment was grossly out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your obvious dodge, you can't give a context.
> 
> And BTW, Stuttering LimpTard is a racist by his OWN definition of a racist!!!
> 
> March 19, 2007
> RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this.* It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*
> 
> January 16, 2007
> RUSH : And for *Barack Obama, a -- well, he's a half-minority --*
> 
> September 22, 2008
> RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't  vote for Obama because he's black, and -- but *he's not black.* Do  you know he has not one shred of African-American blood?
> 
> January 24, 2007
> RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway
Click to expand...


I see nothing racist in Rush' remarks. As for explaining how Zona used words out of context, is it really necessary? I mean hell even a child can see that. 

But for you idiots I'll show what Rush did say. 

"The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering.  Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating. He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover. It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. ... You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, 'Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on,' and, of course, everybody says the white kid deserved it, he was born a racist, he's white."

Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "We need segregated buses. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."

Here's the entire transcript.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you folks don't use that little reminder during your daily rants about something Obama may have said _within the context _of a lot of other points.
> 
> Hipocrites, all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find one comment that Obama's made that I used out of context.
> 
> 
> But I see the fucked up logic of you idiots on the left use. You think it's ok to use statements out of context, well because, "they did it too", how fucking juvenile is that shit. How old are you six?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only have I never heard a CON$ervoFascist quote anyone in context, but also they usually change the words they "quote" to create the context they want.
> 
> October 3, 2007
> RUSH:  We've reached a new day, *when interpreters are allowed to determine the meaning of words spoken by others.  What happens with that is the loss of meaning.*
> 
> August 22, 2008
> RUSH:   The Messiah is a humorous term and used in this context because that's what he's trying to portray himself as: The Anointed One. *"I'm the one you've* been waiting for," *is what he means when he says, "We're the ones we've been waiting for." I'm the one you've* been looking for.
> 
> October 21, 2008
> RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words, but that's exactly what he meant. *
> 
> August 7, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- *of carrying swastikas and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health care.
> 
> RUSH: Folks, yesterday on this program I had a pointed and very factual reaction to Nancy *Pelosi accusing those of you showing up at tea parties of wearing** swastikas.*  Nancy Pelosi, the speaker of the House said that you are Nazis.
Click to expand...


What's your point? Rush clearly states that "he didn't say it in those words", then gives his opinion on what he thinks he meant. Can't you pinhead idiots think for yourselves? Can't you tell the difference between a statement of fact and a statement of opinion? Same thing about Pelosi, she did say people were "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare," which is basically calling them nazi's, unless of course you know of another group that is represented by swastikas. I don't.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I agree you throw out statements out of context. *If you'll wait a few hours until my five yr. old grandson wakes up,* I'll let him explain why your comment was grossly out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> By your obvious dodge, you can't give a context.
> 
> And BTW, Stuttering LimpTard is a racist by his OWN definition of a racist!!!
> 
> March 19, 2007
> RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this.* It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*
> 
> January 16, 2007
> RUSH : And for *Barack Obama, a -- well, he's a half-minority --*
> 
> September 22, 2008
> RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't  vote for Obama because he's black, and -- but *he's not black.* Do  you know he has not one shred of African-American blood?
> 
> January 24, 2007
> RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I see nothing* racist in Rush' remarks. As for explaining how Zona used words out of context, is it really necessary? I mean hell even a child can see that.
> 
> But for you idiots I'll show what Rush did say.
> 
> "The school bus filled with mostly black students beat up a white student a couple of times with all the black students cheering.  Of course the white student on the bus deserved the beating.* He was born a racist. That's what Newsweek magazine told us in its most recent cover.* It's Obama's America, is it not? Obama's America, white kids getting beat up on school buses now. ... You put your kids on a school bus, you expect safety but in Obama's America the white kids now get beat up with the black kids cheering, 'Yay, right on, right on, right on, right on,' and, of course, everybody says *the white kid* deserved it, he *was born a racist*, he's white."
> 
> Later, responding to a caller, Limbaugh added, "We need segregated buses. It was invading of space and so forth. This is Obama's America."
> 
> Here's the entire transcript.
Click to expand...

Of course YOU see nothing you don't want to see.

LimpTard said racists see color in the first quote and the following quotes were him seeing color.
Get it?

Except Newsweek said no such thing!!!!!
Again it is LimpTard changing what was said to create the context so he can rationalize his lies. So you give yet another example of CON$ not only taking something out of context, but also misquoting it to create the context they want. The words, "Race itself has no ethnic meaning" become "Whites are born racists."
Thank you.

Even Babies Discriminate: A NurtureShock Excerpt. - Newsweek.com
*How do researchers test a 6-month-old?* They show babies photographs of faces. Katz found that babies will stare significantly longer at photographs of faces that are a different race from their parents, indicating they find the face out of the ordinary. *Race itself has no ethnic meaning per se* -- but children's brains are noticing skin-color differences and trying to understand their meaning.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find one comment that Obama's made that I used out of context.
> 
> 
> But I see the fucked up logic of you idiots on the left use. You think it's ok to use statements out of context, well because, "they did it too", how fucking juvenile is that shit. How old are you six?
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I never heard a CON$ervoFascist quote anyone in context, but also they usually change the words they "quote" to create the context they want.
> 
> October 3, 2007
> RUSH:  We've reached a new day, *when interpreters are allowed to determine the meaning of words spoken by others.  What happens with that is the loss of meaning.*
> 
> August 22, 2008
> RUSH:   The Messiah is a humorous term and used in this context because that's what he's trying to portray himself as: The Anointed One. *"I'm the one you've* been waiting for," *is what he means when he says, "We're the ones we've been waiting for." I'm the one you've* been looking for.
> 
> October 21, 2008
> RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words, but that's exactly what he meant. *
> 
> August 7, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- *of carrying swastikas and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health care.
> 
> RUSH: Folks, yesterday on this program I had a pointed and very factual reaction to Nancy *Pelosi accusing those of you showing up at tea parties of wearing** swastikas.*  Nancy Pelosi, the speaker of the House said that you are Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point? Rush clearly states that "he didn't say it in those words", then gives his opinion on what he thinks he meant. Can't you pinhead idiots think for yourselves? Can't you tell the difference between a statement of fact and a statement of opinion? Same thing about Pelosi, she did say people were "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare," which is basically calling them nazi's, unless of course you know of another group that is represented by swastikas. I don't.
Click to expand...

Again, you see only what you want to see.

In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.

Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."









That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I never heard a CON$ervoFascist quote anyone in context, but also they usually change the words they "quote" to create the context they want.
> 
> October 3, 2007
> RUSH:  We've reached a new day, *when interpreters are allowed to determine the meaning of words spoken by others.  What happens with that is the loss of meaning.*
> 
> August 22, 2008
> RUSH:   The Messiah is a humorous term and used in this context because that's what he's trying to portray himself as: The Anointed One. *"I'm the one you've* been waiting for," *is what he means when he says, "We're the ones we've been waiting for." I'm the one you've* been looking for.
> 
> October 21, 2008
> RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words, but that's exactly what he meant. *
> 
> August 7, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- *of carrying swastikas and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health care.
> 
> RUSH: Folks, yesterday on this program I had a pointed and very factual reaction to Nancy *Pelosi accusing those of you showing up at tea parties of wearing** swastikas.*  Nancy Pelosi, the speaker of the House said that you are Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Rush clearly states that "he didn't say it in those words", then gives his opinion on what he thinks he meant. Can't you pinhead idiots think for yourselves? Can't you tell the difference between a statement of fact and a statement of opinion? Same thing about Pelosi, she did say people were "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare," which is basically calling them nazi's, unless of course you know of another group that is represented by swastikas. I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.
> 
> Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
Click to expand...


If that's all you idiots on the left have to argue is semantics, then it's no wonder your precious Obama is a failure. I think it's funny that since you can't defend the lies Obama tells, you attack Rush, a radio personality! Let me clue you in on something, it doesn't matter what Rush says, he's not the POTUS.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I agree you throw out statements out of context. *If you'll wait a few hours until my five yr. old grandson wakes up, I'll let him explain why your comment was grossly out of context.*
Click to expand...




Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Rush clearly states that "he didn't say it in those words", then gives his opinion on what he thinks he meant. Can't you pinhead idiots think for yourselves? Can't you tell the difference between a statement of fact and a statement of opinion? Same thing about Pelosi, she did say people were "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare," which is basically calling them nazi's, unless of course you know of another group that is represented by swastikas. I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.
> 
> Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you idiots on the left have to argue is semantics, then it's *no wonder your precious Obama is a failure.* I think it's funny that since you can't defend the lies Obama tells, you attack Rush, a radio personality! Let me clue you in on something, it doesn't matter what Rush says, he's not the POTUS.
Click to expand...

This deflection is even worse than the 5 year old. 

To recap, LimpTard is a racist who misquotes everyone to create the context he wants, but if anyone quotes your MessiahRushie exactly, the poor baby is being taken out of context.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree, he is a racist.  What freaking context can there be when a man says he thinks blacks should have separate buses....considering how the horrible history this country has when pertaining to segregation.
> 
> Context my ass, he is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I agree you throw out statements out of context. *If you'll wait a few hours until my five yr. old grandson wakes up, I'll let him explain why your comment was grossly out of context.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.
> 
> Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you idiots on the left have to argue is semantics, then it's *no wonder your precious Obama is a failure.* I think it's funny that since you can't defend the lies Obama tells, you attack Rush, a radio personality! Let me clue you in on something, it doesn't matter what Rush says, he's not the POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This deflection is even worse than the 5 year old.
> 
> To recap, LimpTard is a racist who misquotes everyone to create the context he wants, but if anyone quotes your MessiahRushie exactly, the poor baby is being taken out of context.
Click to expand...


Deflection? There's no deflection, you throw outs pics with no way to verify when or where they were taken, you whine and cry because Rush said "wearing" instead of "carrying" which doesn't take away the the sentiments of what Pelosi said.  And so what if Tancredo or whoever was on stage with someone carrying a swastika, none of them called them "nazi's" and the fact that the swastika was representing Obama's policy and not representative of the one carrying the sign. But simple things like that are lost with you liberal idiots.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, context, context....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you folks don't use that little reminder during your daily rants about something Obama may have said _within the context _of a lot of other points.
> 
> Hipocrites, all of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find one comment that Obama's made that I used out of context.
> 
> 
> But I see the fucked up logic of you idiots on the left use. You think it's ok to use statements out of context, well because, "they did it too", how fucking juvenile is that shit. How old are you six?
Click to expand...


Collectively "YOU idiots" (plural). But even that escapes YOU (personally).


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone here understands context.
> 
> Which doesn't seem to be important to some.
> 
> When a pastor says "God Damn America" we have to understand the context.
> 
> When Beck is doing a spoof or a satire....we can't take into consideration the context.
> 
> We realize you folks love double-standards.
> 
> Quit lecturing her....especially when you're in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lecture anybody who makes idiotic assumptions. But I see you had to drag out ancient history in order to make your own idiotic assumption. And since when does Glenn Beck do "spoofs"?? That would be Jon Stewart, and there's no comparison. I don't see "comedian" in Beck's resume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just when did you view Beck's resume? I hope you can link us ot a copy of it. Let me clue you in. Lord knows you idiots needs to be clued in,  from your beloved Huffpo.
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK  Glenn Beck, Fox News Channel's latest sensation, is taking a comedy show on the road for six live performances over six days during the first week of June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how does it feel to be wrong 99.9 percent of the time?
Click to expand...


You wish...


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I agree you throw out statements out of context. *If you'll wait a few hours until my five yr. old grandson wakes up, I'll let him explain why your comment was grossly out of context.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's all you idiots on the left have to argue is semantics, then it's *no wonder your precious Obama is a failure.* I think it's funny that since you can't defend the lies Obama tells, you attack Rush, a radio personality! Let me clue you in on something, it doesn't matter what Rush says, he's not the POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This deflection is even worse than the 5 year old.
> 
> To recap, LimpTard is a racist who misquotes everyone to create the context he wants, but if anyone quotes your MessiahRushie exactly, the poor baby is being taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection? There's no deflection, you throw outs pics with no way to verify when or where they were taken, you whine and cry because* Rush said "wearing" instead of "carrying" which doesn't take away the the sentiments of what Pelosi said.*  And so what if Tancredo or whoever was on stage with someone carrying a swastika, none of them called them "nazi's" and* the fact that the swastika was representing Obama's policy and not representative of the one carrying the sign.* But simple things like that are lost with you liberal idiots.
Click to expand...

Keep that foot in your mouth. You are wearing out the dumb act. 

The point is exactly that, the teabaggers sign CARRIERS were calling health care supporters Nazis and Pelosi pointing out what you admit they were CARRYING is in no way calling the teabaggers Nazis. She was simply accurately REPORTING what the teabaggers were DOING, as you even admit they were doing!!!!!

That exactly is why LimpTard HAD to change "carrying" to "wearing."


----------



## JimH52

If only Glenn Beck would just take a drink and Limpbaugh would double his daily dose of Oxycontin, they would be less prone to racist remarks, breaking down in tears on air, or coming up with innovative ways of calling Obama a "Boy."  I truely think it is a matter of pent up stress.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you folks don't use that little reminder during your daily rants about something Obama may have said _within the context _of a lot of other points.
> 
> Hipocrites, all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find one comment that Obama's made that I used out of context.
> 
> 
> But I see the fucked up logic of you idiots on the left use. You think it's ok to use statements out of context, well because, "they did it too", how fucking juvenile is that shit. How old are you six?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collectively "YOU idiots" (plural). But even that escapes YOU (personally).
Click to expand...


I'll make this simple so even you can understand it. Do not include me in your use of "you"!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lecture anybody who makes idiotic assumptions. But I see you had to drag out ancient history in order to make your own idiotic assumption. And since when does Glenn Beck do "spoofs"?? That would be Jon Stewart, and there's no comparison. I don't see "comedian" in Beck's resume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did you view Beck's resume? I hope you can link us ot a copy of it. Let me clue you in. Lord knows you idiots needs to be clued in,  from your beloved Huffpo.
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK  Glenn Beck, Fox News Channel's latest sensation, is taking a comedy show on the road for six live performances over six days during the first week of June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how does it feel to be wrong 99.9 percent of the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish...
Click to expand...


I don't wish, I grew up along time ago, too bad you haven't. Your response is typical of a 6 yr. old. To your credit you didn't deny being wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I never heard a CON$ervoFascist quote anyone in context, but also they usually change the words they "quote" to create the context they want.
> 
> October 3, 2007
> RUSH:  We've reached a new day, *when interpreters are allowed to determine the meaning of words spoken by others.  What happens with that is the loss of meaning.*
> 
> August 22, 2008
> RUSH:   The Messiah is a humorous term and used in this context because that's what he's trying to portray himself as: The Anointed One. *"I'm the one you've* been waiting for," *is what he means when he says, "We're the ones we've been waiting for." I'm the one you've* been looking for.
> 
> October 21, 2008
> RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words, but that's exactly what he meant. *
> 
> August 7, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- *of carrying swastikas and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health care.
> 
> RUSH: Folks, yesterday on this program I had a pointed and very factual reaction to Nancy *Pelosi accusing those of you showing up at tea parties of wearing** swastikas.*  Nancy Pelosi, the speaker of the House said that you are Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Rush clearly states that "he didn't say it in those words", then gives his opinion on what he thinks he meant. Can't you pinhead idiots think for yourselves? Can't you tell the difference between a statement of fact and a statement of opinion? Same thing about Pelosi, she did say people were "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare," which is basically calling them nazi's, unless of course you know of another group that is represented by swastikas. I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.
> 
> Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
Click to expand...


If that's Michelle Malkin I'm Sarah Palin.






Wonder if anyone thinks that string hanging from his camera was actually a noose.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find one comment that Obama's made that I used out of context.
> 
> 
> But I see the fucked up logic of you idiots on the left use. You think it's ok to use statements out of context, well because, "they did it too", how fucking juvenile is that shit. How old are you six?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collectively "YOU idiots" (plural). But even that escapes YOU (personally).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll make this simple so even you can understand it. Do not include me in your use of "you"!
Click to expand...


Excuse me? That's a little impossible, when YOU are obviously part of the group.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did you view Beck's resume? I hope you can link us ot a copy of it. Let me clue you in. Lord knows you idiots needs to be clued in,  from your beloved Huffpo.
> 
> 
> So how does it feel to be wrong 99.9 percent of the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't wish, I grew up along time ago, too bad you haven't. Your response is typical of a 6 yr. old. To your credit you didn't deny being wrong.
Click to expand...


Gee, that's funny...I can't recall saying to another board member that s/he is wrong 99.9% of the time. Rather childish, don't you think?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This deflection is even worse than the 5 year old.
> 
> To recap, LimpTard is a racist who misquotes everyone to create the context he wants, but if anyone quotes your MessiahRushie exactly, the poor baby is being taken out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection? There's no deflection, you throw outs pics with no way to verify when or where they were taken, you whine and cry because* Rush said "wearing" instead of "carrying" which doesn't take away the the sentiments of what Pelosi said.*  And so what if Tancredo or whoever was on stage with someone carrying a swastika, none of them called them "nazi's" and* the fact that the swastika was representing Obama's policy and not representative of the one carrying the sign.* But simple things like that are lost with you liberal idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep that foot in your mouth. You are wearing out the dumb act.
> 
> The point is exactly that, the teabaggers sign CARRIERS were calling health care supporters Nazis and Pelosi pointing out what you admit they were CARRYING is in no way calling the teabaggers Nazis. She was simply accurately REPORTING what the teabaggers were DOING, as you even admit they were doing!!!!!
> 
> That exactly is why LimpTard HAD to change "carrying" to "wearing."
Click to expand...


No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is 

Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here? 

Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."

Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock

Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports

"Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat

As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:

So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance. 

Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.

Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that swastikas would magially start being found all over the place.

I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection? There's no deflection, you throw outs pics with no way to verify when or where they were taken, you whine and cry because* Rush said "wearing" instead of "carrying" which doesn't take away the the sentiments of what Pelosi said.*  And so what if Tancredo or whoever was on stage with someone carrying a swastika, none of them called them "nazi's" and* the fact that the swastika was representing Obama's policy and not representative of the one carrying the sign.* But simple things like that are lost with you liberal idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that foot in your mouth. You are wearing out the dumb act.
> 
> The point is exactly that, the teabaggers sign CARRIERS were calling health care supporters Nazis and Pelosi pointing out what you admit they were CARRYING is in no way calling the teabaggers Nazis. She was simply accurately REPORTING what the teabaggers were DOING, as you even admit they were doing!!!!!
> 
> That exactly is why LimpTard HAD to change "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is
> 
> Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here?
> 
> Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."
> 
> Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock
> 
> Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports
> 
> "Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat
> 
> As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:
> 
> So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance.
> 
> Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.
> 
> Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that *swastikas would magially start being found *all over the place.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) *there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.*
Click to expand...

No matter how many times you worthless lying CON$ervaTards have your lies debunked you just repeat the same lies on another thread.

Here you are below posting on an earlier thread after I proved the Nazi symbols were displayed BEFORE the Pelosi video, so you knew that you and your sources were lying BEFORE you made this last post above!!!!!!

Premeditated lies like yours are why no honest person has any respect for lying CON$ervaTard scum!!!

BTW, you cut and ran from that August 2009 post of mine just like you probably will again today!!!
COWARD!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1417579-post140.html


edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a pathological liar. Pelosi said there were signs with swastikas  *and other symbols* on Aug 3, below is a video posted by a  CON$ervastive trying to show how polite and orderly the GOP Tea Bag  thugs were on AUGUST 1, 2009. Pay attention at around the one minute  point when the sigh with a picture of the congressman with devil horns  appears. To the left you can see a sign with the Nazi SS symbols. It  also appears later in the video around the two minute mark. Only in  CON$ervative revisionist Bizarroland does Aug 3rd come BEFORE Aug1.
> 
> How many times do your CON$ervative sources have to be exposed as  premeditated liars before you stop being STUPID enough to parrot their  lies???
> 
> YouTube - Lloyd Doggett's meeting on Obamacare in south Austin, TX, 1 Aug 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You call that a swastika?* You are the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would call the NAZI SS symbol a "symbol like that," what would a  "genius" like you call it?
> 
> August 3, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- of carrying  swastikas *and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health  care.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection? There's no deflection, you throw outs pics with no way to verify when or where they were taken, you whine and cry because* Rush said "wearing" instead of "carrying" which doesn't take away the the sentiments of what Pelosi said.*  And so what if Tancredo or whoever was on stage with someone carrying a swastika, none of them called them "nazi's" and* the fact that the swastika was representing Obama's policy and not representative of the one carrying the sign.* But simple things like that are lost with you liberal idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that foot in your mouth. You are wearing out the dumb act.
> 
> The point is exactly that, the teabaggers sign CARRIERS were calling health care supporters Nazis and Pelosi pointing out what you admit they were CARRYING is in no way calling the teabaggers Nazis. She was simply accurately REPORTING what the teabaggers were DOING, as you even admit they were doing!!!!!
> 
> That exactly is why LimpTard HAD to change "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is
> 
> Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here?
> 
> Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."
> 
> Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock
> 
> Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports
> 
> "Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat
> 
> As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:
> 
> So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance.
> 
> Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.
> 
> Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that swastikas would magially start being found all over the place.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.
Click to expand...


What "time" was he talking about? Before or after this, where the woman was indeed carrying a photograph of Obama as Hitler?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYlZiWK2Iy8]YouTube - Barney Frank Confronts Woman At Townhall Comparing Obama To Hitler[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Maggie, what evidence do you have that it is Tea Partiers who bring "Nazi" or worse signs to Tea Parties?  What evidence do you have that the photos are the real deal and not photoshopped?

As I have said before, there were NO such signs at the Albuquerque Tea Party.  The very few mildly offensive signs brought were put away at the request of the organizers.   In conversations with organizers in other places, those sporting such signs were not familiar to ANYBODY in their groups, and they did believe all or most were plants.  We all concede that in a movement representing many tens of thousands of people, there will always be a fruitloop or two among the Cheerios but such are neither typical nor endorsed by the Tea Party movement in at least the vast majority of places.

The overwhelming evidence is that signs that show up at Tea Parties are far more like those shown in these photographs:

http://washingtonindependent.com/31868/scenes-from-the-new-american-tea-party

Do you see these signs as offensive?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that foot in your mouth. You are wearing out the dumb act.
> 
> The point is exactly that, the teabaggers sign CARRIERS were calling health care supporters Nazis and Pelosi pointing out what you admit they were CARRYING is in no way calling the teabaggers Nazis. She was simply accurately REPORTING what the teabaggers were DOING, as you even admit they were doing!!!!!
> 
> That exactly is why LimpTard HAD to change "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is
> 
> Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here?
> 
> Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."
> 
> Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock
> 
> Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports
> 
> "Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat
> 
> As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:
> 
> So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance.
> 
> Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.
> 
> Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that *swastikas would magially start being found *all over the place.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) *there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you worthless lying CON$ervaTards have your lies debunked you just repeat the same lies on another thread.
> 
> Here you are below posting on an earlier thread after I proved the Nazi symbols were displayed BEFORE the Pelosi video, so you knew that you and your sources were lying BEFORE you made this last post above!!!!!!
> 
> Premeditated lies like yours are why no honest person has any respect for lying CON$ervaTard scum!!!
> 
> BTW, you cut and ran from that August 2009 post of mine just like you probably will again today!!!
> COWARD!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1417579-post140.html
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You call that a swastika?* You are the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would call the NAZI SS symbol a "symbol like that," what would a  "genius" like you call it?
> 
> August 3, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- of carrying  swastikas *and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health  care.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You liberal idiots sure do need to lay off th ekool-aid. Here you show a 2009 video with one sign showing "SS" and from that you think they're a bunch of Nazi's. Damn you people are ate up with the dumbass!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that foot in your mouth. You are wearing out the dumb act.
> 
> The point is exactly that, the teabaggers sign CARRIERS were calling health care supporters Nazis and Pelosi pointing out what you admit they were CARRYING is in no way calling the teabaggers Nazis. She was simply accurately REPORTING what the teabaggers were DOING, as you even admit they were doing!!!!!
> 
> That exactly is why LimpTard HAD to change "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is
> 
> Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here?
> 
> Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."
> 
> Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock
> 
> Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports
> 
> "Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat
> 
> As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:
> 
> So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance.
> 
> Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.
> 
> Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that swastikas would magially start being found all over the place.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "time" was he talking about? Before or after this, where the woman was indeed carrying a photograph of Obama as Hitler?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYlZiWK2Iy8]YouTube - Barney Frank Confronts Woman At Townhall Comparing Obama To Hitler[/ame]
Click to expand...


I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?



While defending her First Amendment rights, as Congressman Frank did, given a chance I would have counseled the woman to not use the Nazi sign or comparison to make her point.  It isn't that she didn't have a point, but as soon as she does that, she diverts the focus from the point she intended to make to the Nazi sign.  Which of course is what happened in the exchange between her and Barney Frank.  That is also obvious, at least to some of us, here on USMB.  As soon as the most offensive language is used to make a point, that will often become the focus and diminishes the messenger as well as obscures the message.  

Of course the clip referenced was a Town Hall meeting called by Congressman Frank and not a Tea Party event which some here may also have problems distinguishing as different.

In truth, many on the Right have resented and resent the hate signs and indefensible language and references directed at President Bush and others.  So, if we employ intellectual honesty, there is no way to criticize those on the Left for resenting such tactics used by those on the Right.  

I think the lesson to be learned, however, is that whomever uses indefensible metaphors, imagery, and language to make a point will blunt the message which is often lost when the focus is directed at the offensive metaphors, imagery, and language.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is
> 
> Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here?
> 
> Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."
> 
> Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock
> 
> Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports
> 
> "Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat
> 
> As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:
> 
> So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance.
> 
> Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.
> 
> Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that *swastikas would magially start being found *all over the place.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) *there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you worthless lying CON$ervaTards have your lies debunked you just repeat the same lies on another thread.
> 
> Here you are below posting on an earlier thread after I proved the Nazi symbols were displayed BEFORE the Pelosi video, so you knew that you and your sources were lying BEFORE you made this last post above!!!!!!
> 
> Premeditated lies like yours are why no honest person has any respect for lying CON$ervaTard scum!!!
> 
> BTW, you cut and ran from that August 2009 post of mine just like you probably will again today!!!
> COWARD!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1417579-post140.html
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would call the NAZI SS symbol a "symbol like that," what would a  "genius" like you call it?
> 
> August 3, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- of carrying  swastikas *and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health  care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You liberal idiots sure do need to lay off th ekool-aid. Here you show a 2009 video with one sign showing "SS" and from that you think they're a bunch of Nazi's. Damn you people are ate up with the dumbass!
Click to expand...

You gotta love CON$ervoFascist "logic."

Lying scum CON$ervaTards claim there were no Nazi symbols until AFTER Pelosi spoke, they are shown proof there were Nazi symbols BEFORE she spoke and to them that makes the people who are telling the truth "idiots" and the worthless lying America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum geniuses.

Any fool can tell the truth, but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.
    Samuel Butler


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I never heard a CON$ervoFascist quote anyone in context, but also they usually change the words they "quote" to create the context they want.
> 
> October 3, 2007
> RUSH:  We've reached a new day, *when interpreters are allowed to determine the meaning of words spoken by others.  What happens with that is the loss of meaning.*
> 
> August 22, 2008
> RUSH:   The Messiah is a humorous term and used in this context because that's what he's trying to portray himself as: The Anointed One. *"I'm the one you've* been waiting for," *is what he means when he says, "We're the ones we've been waiting for." I'm the one you've* been looking for.
> 
> October 21, 2008
> RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words, but that's exactly what he meant. *
> 
> August 7, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- *of carrying swastikas and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health care.
> 
> RUSH: Folks, yesterday on this program I had a pointed and very factual reaction to Nancy *Pelosi accusing those of you showing up at tea parties of wearing** swastikas.*  Nancy Pelosi, the speaker of the House said that you are Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Rush clearly states that "he didn't say it in those words", then gives his opinion on what he thinks he meant. Can't you pinhead idiots think for yourselves? Can't you tell the difference between a statement of fact and a statement of opinion? Same thing about Pelosi, she did say people were "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare," which is basically calling them nazi's, unless of course you know of another group that is represented by swastikas. I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.
> 
> Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
Click to expand...


Pretty clear  Nancy was trying to portray the teaparties as  being Nazis rather than  what was really happening  They where painting Obama  with the Nazi brush. 
She was wrong Time will tell if the tea partiers are wrong or merely premature.


----------



## edthecynic

Foxfyre said:


> Maggie, what evidence do you have that it is Tea Partiers who bring "Nazi" or worse signs to Tea Parties? * What evidence do you have that the photos are the real deal and not photoshopped?*
> 
> As I have said before, there were NO such signs at the Albuquerque Tea Party.  The very few mildly offensive signs brought were put away at the request of the organizers.   In conversations with organizers in other places, *those sporting such signs were not familiar to ANYBODY in their groups, and they did believe all or most were plants.*  We all concede that in a movement representing many tens of thousands of people, there will always be a fruitloop or two among the Cheerios but such are neither typical nor endorsed by the Tea Party movement in at least the vast majority of places.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence is that signs that show up at Tea Parties are far more like those shown in these photographs:
> 
> Scenes from the New American Tea Party  The Washington Independent
> 
> Do you see these signs as offensive?





Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While defending her First Amendment rights, as Congressman Frank did, given a chance I would have counseled the woman to not use the Nazi sign or comparison to make her point.  It isn't that she didn't have a point, but as soon as she does that, she diverts the focus from the point she intended to make to the Nazi sign.  Which of course is what happened in the exchange between her and Barney Frank.  That is also obvious, at least to some of us, here on USMB.  As soon as the most offensive language is used to make a point, that will often become the focus and diminishes the messenger as well as obscures the message.
> 
> Of course the clip referenced was a Town Hall meeting called by Congressman Frank and not a Tea Party event which some here may also have problems distinguishing as different.
> 
> *In truth, many on the Right have resented and resent the hate signs and indefensible language and references directed at President Bush and others.  So, if we employ intellectual honesty,* there is no way to criticize those on the Left for resenting such tactics used by those on the Right.
> 
> I think the lesson to be learned, however, is that whomever uses indefensible metaphors, imagery, and language to make a point will blunt the message which is often lost when the focus is directed at the offensive metaphors, imagery, and language.
Click to expand...

Well, in the name of "intellectual honesty" what proof do you have that photos of people with hate signs attacking Bush were not photoshopped and the people not GOP false flag operatives???? After all, we have the evidence of GOP spokesman LimpTard giving his DittoTards instructions on how to pass themselves off as Libs during Op Chaos. So we know CON$ actually do what you were accusing others of doing. See the first quote in my sig.

April 3, 2008
RUSH:   Now, those of you members of Operation Chaos in Indiana who have registered -- you're a Republican, and you have registered to vote in the Democrat primary on May 6 -- you probably knew it before I announced it today that the Democrat Party is going to be on the prowl looking for you, intimidating you into not showing up and not pulling off your attempted crossover.  Now, this is very simple to combat.  It's all you have to do on Election Day, *as an Operation Chaos operative.  When you vote that day, don't bathe! Don't take a shower the night before, and don't take a shower the day of the election.  Don't shave.* 

*In other words: no grooming.  Go out and get a pair of beat-up jeans, maybe some Birkenstock sandals or whatever. Tell 'em you don't really know what Obama thinks about immigration but you love it when he talks.* You just love it. You love "the future." You love "change," and you are sick of Bush. *Get some anti-Bush bumper stickers and put 'em on your car. Get a "Bush Lied, People Died" button. Get a "Bush lied, people died" bumper sticker.* Some wacko lib website is sure to have this type of merchandise available.  If you have an SUV, that's okay. Show up in it. Make sure to get a bumper sticker that says "W is Still the President," and you're mad about that and you've had it with the Republicans any number of ways. *Don't wear a wedding ring.  There are any number of things that you can do, ladies and gentlemen.* All you have to do is fool their template.  You know, they're going to be trying to find you. You know who the Democrats and the liberals are; they judge people by the way they look.  So if you show up and look like a liberal. You're not even going to arouse suspicion.  

But if you show up looking clean-cut, buttoned-down conservative type, that's going to attract attention. * Don't smile!  You are not happy, unless you start talking about Obama.  Other than that, you're not happy.  You walk in there with a frown, your head's kind of hung over. * Especially because you're a Hillary voter. You don't think she's got a prayer, but you believe in the electoral process and the Democrat process.  We will have further advice and tips for those of you in Indiana as Operation Chaos continues and as the date of your primary, May 6th, approaches.  

April 3, 2008
RUSH: * Just to repeat, don't bathe, don't shave.  Wear a tie-dyed T-shirt or some raggedy button-down shirt, blue jeans, sandals, get a button out there, says "Bush Lied, People Died," put that on the shirt and so forth, be unhappy, sulk, don't wash your hair,* any of that, gotta look the part here because Democrats judge people the way they look, they do, and then they categorize based on the way they look.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While defending her First Amendment rights, as Congressman Frank did, given a chance I would have counseled the woman to not use the Nazi sign or comparison to make her point.  It isn't that she didn't have a point, but as soon as she does that, she diverts the focus from the point she intended to make to the Nazi sign.  Which of course is what happened in the exchange between her and Barney Frank.  That is also obvious, at least to some of us, here on USMB.  As soon as the most offensive language is used to make a point, that will often become the focus and diminishes the messenger as well as obscures the message.
> 
> Of course the clip referenced was a Town Hall meeting called by Congressman Frank and not a Tea Party event which some here may also have problems distinguishing as different.
> 
> In truth, many on the Right have resented and resent the hate signs and indefensible language and references directed at President Bush and others.  So, if we employ intellectual honesty, there is no way to criticize those on the Left for resenting such tactics used by those on the Right.
> 
> I think the lesson to be learned, however, is that whomever uses indefensible metaphors, imagery, and language to make a point will blunt the message which is often lost when the focus is directed at the offensive metaphors, imagery, and language.
Click to expand...


Barney Frank is a joke and what the needs is a good ol' fashioned ass kickin'! So what a few idiots throw out nazi signs, the question she asked was a valid one and he dismissed her like she was some peasant begging for alms. The idiots in Ma. keep voting the asshole in and that's something I'll never understand.  The clip was a perfect example of elitism at work.


----------



## Foxfyre

edthecynic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie, what evidence do you have that it is Tea Partiers who bring "Nazi" or worse signs to Tea Parties? * What evidence do you have that the photos are the real deal and not photoshopped?*
> 
> As I have said before, there were NO such signs at the Albuquerque Tea Party.  The very few mildly offensive signs brought were put away at the request of the organizers.   In conversations with organizers in other places, *those sporting such signs were not familiar to ANYBODY in their groups, and they did believe all or most were plants.*  We all concede that in a movement representing many tens of thousands of people, there will always be a fruitloop or two among the Cheerios but such are neither typical nor endorsed by the Tea Party movement in at least the vast majority of places.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence is that signs that show up at Tea Parties are far more like those shown in these photographs:
> 
> Scenes from the New American Tea Party  The Washington Independent
> 
> Do you see these signs as offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While defending her First Amendment rights, as Congressman Frank did, given a chance I would have counseled the woman to not use the Nazi sign or comparison to make her point.  It isn't that she didn't have a point, but as soon as she does that, she diverts the focus from the point she intended to make to the Nazi sign.  Which of course is what happened in the exchange between her and Barney Frank.  That is also obvious, at least to some of us, here on USMB.  As soon as the most offensive language is used to make a point, that will often become the focus and diminishes the messenger as well as obscures the message.
> 
> Of course the clip referenced was a Town Hall meeting called by Congressman Frank and not a Tea Party event which some here may also have problems distinguishing as different.
> 
> *In truth, many on the Right have resented and resent the hate signs and indefensible language and references directed at President Bush and others.  So, if we employ intellectual honesty,* there is no way to criticize those on the Left for resenting such tactics used by those on the Right.
> 
> I think the lesson to be learned, however, is that whomever uses indefensible metaphors, imagery, and language to make a point will blunt the message which is often lost when the focus is directed at the offensive metaphors, imagery, and language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in the name of "intellectual honesty" what proof do you have that photos of people with hate signs attacking Bush were not photoshopped and the people not GOP false flag operatives???? After all, we have the evidence of GOP spokesman LimpTard giving his DittoTards instructions on how to pass themselves off as Libs during Op Chaos. So we know CON$ actually do what you were accusing others of doing. See the first quote in my sig.
> 
> April 3, 2008
> RUSH:   Now, those of you members of Operation Chaos in Indiana who have registered -- you're a Republican, and you have registered to vote in the Democrat primary on May 6 -- you probably knew it before I announced it today that the Democrat Party is going to be on the prowl looking for you, intimidating you into not showing up and not pulling off your attempted crossover.  Now, this is very simple to combat.  It's all you have to do on Election Day, *as an Operation Chaos operative.  When you vote that day, don't bathe! Don't take a shower the night before, and don't take a shower the day of the election.  Don't shave.*
> 
> *In other words: no grooming.  Go out and get a pair of beat-up jeans, maybe some Birkenstock sandals or whatever. Tell 'em you don't really know what Obama thinks about immigration but you love it when he talks.* You just love it. You love "the future." You love "change," and you are sick of Bush. *Get some anti-Bush bumper stickers and put 'em on your car. Get a "Bush Lied, People Died" button. Get a "Bush lied, people died" bumper sticker.* Some wacko lib website is sure to have this type of merchandise available.  If you have an SUV, that's okay. Show up in it. Make sure to get a bumper sticker that says "W is Still the President," and you're mad about that and you've had it with the Republicans any number of ways. *Don't wear a wedding ring.  There are any number of things that you can do, ladies and gentlemen.* All you have to do is fool their template.  You know, they're going to be trying to find you. You know who the Democrats and the liberals are; they judge people by the way they look.  So if you show up and look like a liberal. You're not even going to arouse suspicion.
> 
> But if you show up looking clean-cut, buttoned-down conservative type, that's going to attract attention. * Don't smile!  You are not happy, unless you start talking about Obama.  Other than that, you're not happy.  You walk in there with a frown, your head's kind of hung over. * Especially because you're a Hillary voter. You don't think she's got a prayer, but you believe in the electoral process and the Democrat process.  We will have further advice and tips for those of you in Indiana as Operation Chaos continues and as the date of your primary, May 6th, approaches.
> 
> April 3, 2008
> RUSH: * Just to repeat, don't bathe, don't shave.  Wear a tie-dyed T-shirt or some raggedy button-down shirt, blue jeans, sandals, get a button out there, says "Bush Lied, People Died," put that on the shirt and so forth, be unhappy, sulk, don't wash your hair,* any of that, gotta look the part here because Democrats judge people the way they look, they do, and then they categorize based on the way they look.
Click to expand...


Ed, I am not going down that road with you again because you persist in taking quotations out of context and refuse to put them into context.

I suspect you do the same with signs and other imagery.

I have never denied that such signs appear at Tea Parties and other meetings of people voicing their opinions.  I only know for sure that there were none at our local Tea Parties, and I have no reason to doubt others who have said there were none at theirs.  I also have no reason to doubt those who say that they could not identify ANY people carrying the few signs that are offensive or those who refused to put such signs away when asked or that such people do their damndest to make sure they are in full view of the TV cameras.  THEY suspected such were plants to discredit the Tea Party event and, as I have previously stated, I suspect that in some or maybe many cases THEY are right about their suspicions.

If they are wrong - if I am wrong - so be it.

I have yet to see any signs purported to be at any Tea Party, however, that were more offensive than your characterizations of people of whom you disapprove.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you worthless lying CON$ervaTards have your lies debunked you just repeat the same lies on another thread.
> 
> Here you are below posting on an earlier thread after I proved the Nazi symbols were displayed BEFORE the Pelosi video, so you knew that you and your sources were lying BEFORE you made this last post above!!!!!!
> 
> Premeditated lies like yours are why no honest person has any respect for lying CON$ervaTard scum!!!
> 
> BTW, you cut and ran from that August 2009 post of mine just like you probably will again today!!!
> COWARD!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1417579-post140.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal idiots sure do need to lay off th ekool-aid. Here you show a 2009 video with one sign showing "SS" and from that you think they're a bunch of Nazi's. Damn you people are ate up with the dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gotta love CON$ervoFascist "logic."
> 
> Lying scum CON$ervaTards claim there were no Nazi symbols until AFTER Pelosi spoke, they are shown proof there were Nazi symbols BEFORE she spoke and to them that makes the people who are telling the truth "idiots" and the worthless lying America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum geniuses.
> 
> Any fool can tell the truth, but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.
> Samuel Butler
Click to expand...


What are you 10?  "CON$ervoFascist" something  an adolescent would come up with.

One person with one sign and you feel that proves Pelosi's allegation that "*they're *carrying *swastikas and symbols *like that to a town meeting on healthcare.".

You're a fucking joke. Now grow the fuck up!


----------



## edthecynic

Mr.Fitnah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Rush clearly states that "he didn't say it in those words", then gives his opinion on what he thinks he meant. Can't you pinhead idiots think for yourselves? Can't you tell the difference between a statement of fact and a statement of opinion? Same thing about Pelosi, she did say people were "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare," which is basically calling them nazi's, unless of course you know of another group that is represented by swastikas. I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.
> 
> Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty clear  Nancy was trying to portray the teaparties as  being Nazis rather than  what was really happening  They where painting Obama  with the Nazi brush.
> She was wrong Time will tell if the tea partiers are wrong or merely premature.
Click to expand...

That rationalization is typical of America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum. The CON$ervaTards smear health care supporters as Nazis and then the CON$ pretend THEY were the sweet innocent VICTIMS of Nazi smears.


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While defending her First Amendment rights, as Congressman Frank did, given a chance I would have counseled the woman to not use the Nazi sign or comparison to make her point.  It isn't that she didn't have a point, but as soon as she does that, she diverts the focus from the point she intended to make to the Nazi sign.  Which of course is what happened in the exchange between her and Barney Frank.  That is also obvious, at least to some of us, here on USMB.  As soon as the most offensive language is used to make a point, that will often become the focus and diminishes the messenger as well as obscures the message.
> 
> Of course the clip referenced was a Town Hall meeting called by Congressman Frank and not a Tea Party event which some here may also have problems distinguishing as different.
> 
> In truth, many on the Right have resented and resent the hate signs and indefensible language and references directed at President Bush and others.  So, if we employ intellectual honesty, there is no way to criticize those on the Left for resenting such tactics used by those on the Right.
> 
> I think the lesson to be learned, however, is that whomever uses indefensible metaphors, imagery, and language to make a point will blunt the message which is often lost when the focus is directed at the offensive metaphors, imagery, and language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barney Frank is a joke and what the needs is a good ol' fashioned ass kickin'! So what a few idiots throw out nazi signs, the question she asked was a valid one and he dismissed her like she was some peasant begging for alms. The idiots in Ma. keep voting the asshole in and that's something I'll never understand.  The clip was a perfect example of elitism at work.
Click to expand...


With a disclaimer that I think Congressman Frank to be a mostly dishonest, self-serving, ideologue with an agenda, I will say that he probably handled the incident as well as many would.  His error was in not explaining why Obamacare was not Nazi-ism but he he rather spent his time criticizing her for framing it in those terms.  Her criticism of Obamacare was justified.  His criticism of her was justified.  But both got sidetracked from the real issue in using an offensive analogy to discuss it.

And some will now jump on me for using "Obamacare" just to save words here.  

Mr. Fitnah is right, however, that the Nazi analogy just not yet fit, and only time will tell whether it will prove to be accurate.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

edthecynic said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> In the first quote the lying hypocrite complains that meaning is lost when people interpret other peoples words, and then he goes and interprets other peoples words, using the ONE quote you saw as his rationalization.
> 
> Carrying signs with Nazi symbols was the teabaggers calling people who support health care reform Nazis. That is why LimpTard cahnged "carrying" to "wearing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've  dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage  with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP  Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty clear  Nancy was trying to portray the teaparties as  being Nazis rather than  what was really happening  They where painting Obama  with the Nazi brush.
> She was wrong Time will tell if the tea partiers are wrong or merely premature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That rationalization is typical of America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum. The CON$ervaTards smear health care supporters as Nazis and then the CON$ pretend THEY were the sweet innocent VICTIMS of Nazi smears.
Click to expand...


Im pretty sure they are  trying to make a  Obama Nazi connection.
Nancy was painting them as Nazis. Clearly  she was  deliberately misrepresenting what was going on.


----------



## edthecynic

Foxfyre said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie, what evidence do you have that it is Tea Partiers who bring "Nazi" or worse signs to Tea Parties? * What evidence do you have that the photos are the real deal and not photoshopped?*
> 
> As I have said before, there were NO such signs at the Albuquerque Tea Party.  The very few mildly offensive signs brought were put away at the request of the organizers.   In conversations with organizers in other places, *those sporting such signs were not familiar to ANYBODY in their groups, and they did believe all or most were plants.*  We all concede that in a movement representing many tens of thousands of people, there will always be a fruitloop or two among the Cheerios but such are neither typical nor endorsed by the Tea Party movement in at least the vast majority of places.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence is that signs that show up at Tea Parties are far more like those shown in these photographs:
> 
> Scenes from the New American Tea Party  The Washington Independent
> 
> Do you see these signs as offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> While defending her First Amendment rights, as Congressman Frank did, given a chance I would have counseled the woman to not use the Nazi sign or comparison to make her point.  It isn't that she didn't have a point, but as soon as she does that, she diverts the focus from the point she intended to make to the Nazi sign.  Which of course is what happened in the exchange between her and Barney Frank.  That is also obvious, at least to some of us, here on USMB.  As soon as the most offensive language is used to make a point, that will often become the focus and diminishes the messenger as well as obscures the message.
> 
> Of course the clip referenced was a Town Hall meeting called by Congressman Frank and not a Tea Party event which some here may also have problems distinguishing as different.
> 
> *In truth, many on the Right have resented and resent the hate signs and indefensible language and references directed at President Bush and others.  So, if we employ intellectual honesty,* there is no way to criticize those on the Left for resenting such tactics used by those on the Right.
> 
> I think the lesson to be learned, however, is that whomever uses indefensible metaphors, imagery, and language to make a point will blunt the message which is often lost when the focus is directed at the offensive metaphors, imagery, and language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in the name of "intellectual honesty" what proof do you have that photos of people with hate signs attacking Bush were not photoshopped and the people not GOP false flag operatives???? After all, we have the evidence of GOP spokesman LimpTard giving his DittoTards instructions on how to pass themselves off as Libs during Op Chaos. So we know CON$ actually do what you were accusing others of doing. See the first quote in my sig.
> 
> April 3, 2008
> RUSH:   Now, those of you members of Operation Chaos in Indiana who have registered -- you're a Republican, and you have registered to vote in the Democrat primary on May 6 -- you probably knew it before I announced it today that the Democrat Party is going to be on the prowl looking for you, intimidating you into not showing up and not pulling off your attempted crossover.  Now, this is very simple to combat.  It's all you have to do on Election Day, *as an Operation Chaos operative.  When you vote that day, don't bathe! Don't take a shower the night before, and don't take a shower the day of the election.  Don't shave.*
> 
> *In other words: no grooming.  Go out and get a pair of beat-up jeans, maybe some Birkenstock sandals or whatever. Tell 'em you don't really know what Obama thinks about immigration but you love it when he talks.* You just love it. You love "the future." You love "change," and you are sick of Bush. *Get some anti-Bush bumper stickers and put 'em on your car. Get a "Bush Lied, People Died" button. Get a "Bush lied, people died" bumper sticker.* Some wacko lib website is sure to have this type of merchandise available.  If you have an SUV, that's okay. Show up in it. Make sure to get a bumper sticker that says "W is Still the President," and you're mad about that and you've had it with the Republicans any number of ways. *Don't wear a wedding ring.  There are any number of things that you can do, ladies and gentlemen.* All you have to do is fool their template.  You know, they're going to be trying to find you. You know who the Democrats and the liberals are; they judge people by the way they look.  So if you show up and look like a liberal. You're not even going to arouse suspicion.
> 
> But if you show up looking clean-cut, buttoned-down conservative type, that's going to attract attention. * Don't smile!  You are not happy, unless you start talking about Obama.  Other than that, you're not happy.  You walk in there with a frown, your head's kind of hung over. * Especially because you're a Hillary voter. You don't think she's got a prayer, but you believe in the electoral process and the Democrat process.  We will have further advice and tips for those of you in Indiana as Operation Chaos continues and as the date of your primary, May 6th, approaches.
> 
> April 3, 2008
> RUSH: * Just to repeat, don't bathe, don't shave.  Wear a tie-dyed T-shirt or some raggedy button-down shirt, blue jeans, sandals, get a button out there, says "Bush Lied, People Died," put that on the shirt and so forth, be unhappy, sulk, don't wash your hair,* any of that, gotta look the part here because Democrats judge people the way they look, they do, and then they categorize based on the way they look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ed, I am not going down that road with you again* because you persist in taking quotations out of context and refuse to put them into context.
> 
> I suspect you do the same with signs and other imagery.
> 
> I have never denied that such signs appear at Tea Parties and other meetings of people voicing their opinions.  I only know for sure that there were none at our local Tea Parties, and I have no reason to doubt others who have said there were none at theirs.  I also have no reason to doubt those who say that they could not identify ANY people carrying the few signs that are offensive or those who refused to put such signs away when asked or that such people do their damndest to make sure they are in full view of the TV cameras.  THEY suspected such were plants to discredit the Tea Party event and, as I have previously stated, I suspect that in some or maybe many cases THEY are right about their suspicions.
> 
> If they are wrong - if I am wrong - so be it.
> 
> I have yet to see any signs purported to be at any Tea Party, however, that were more offensive than your characterizations of people of whom you disapprove.
Click to expand...

You're not going down that road because you know I NEVER take quotes "out of context." How exactly can the context of the 2 quotes above be anything other than LimpTard instructing his Op Chaos false flag operatives on how to pass themselves off as Libs?????????

So I ask, if you are so obviously dishonest about your portrayal of context of my quotes, why should anyone believe your portrayal of the tea parties???????????

And as far as my "offensive" language, I am using nothing CON$ervaTards have not already used and approved as acceptable in describing others.
The Golden Rule is a bitch, isn't it?


----------



## Foxfyre

edthecynic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in the name of "intellectual honesty" what proof do you have that photos of people with hate signs attacking Bush were not photoshopped and the people not GOP false flag operatives???? After all, we have the evidence of GOP spokesman LimpTard giving his DittoTards instructions on how to pass themselves off as Libs during Op Chaos. So we know CON$ actually do what you were accusing others of doing. See the first quote in my sig.
> 
> April 3, 2008
> RUSH:   Now, those of you members of Operation Chaos in Indiana who have registered -- you're a Republican, and you have registered to vote in the Democrat primary on May 6 -- you probably knew it before I announced it today that the Democrat Party is going to be on the prowl looking for you, intimidating you into not showing up and not pulling off your attempted crossover.  Now, this is very simple to combat.  It's all you have to do on Election Day, *as an Operation Chaos operative.  When you vote that day, don't bathe! Don't take a shower the night before, and don't take a shower the day of the election.  Don't shave.*
> 
> *In other words: no grooming.  Go out and get a pair of beat-up jeans, maybe some Birkenstock sandals or whatever. Tell 'em you don't really know what Obama thinks about immigration but you love it when he talks.* You just love it. You love "the future." You love "change," and you are sick of Bush. *Get some anti-Bush bumper stickers and put 'em on your car. Get a "Bush Lied, People Died" button. Get a "Bush lied, people died" bumper sticker.* Some wacko lib website is sure to have this type of merchandise available.  If you have an SUV, that's okay. Show up in it. Make sure to get a bumper sticker that says "W is Still the President," and you're mad about that and you've had it with the Republicans any number of ways. *Don't wear a wedding ring.  There are any number of things that you can do, ladies and gentlemen.* All you have to do is fool their template.  You know, they're going to be trying to find you. You know who the Democrats and the liberals are; they judge people by the way they look.  So if you show up and look like a liberal. You're not even going to arouse suspicion.
> 
> But if you show up looking clean-cut, buttoned-down conservative type, that's going to attract attention. * Don't smile!  You are not happy, unless you start talking about Obama.  Other than that, you're not happy.  You walk in there with a frown, your head's kind of hung over. * Especially because you're a Hillary voter. You don't think she's got a prayer, but you believe in the electoral process and the Democrat process.  We will have further advice and tips for those of you in Indiana as Operation Chaos continues and as the date of your primary, May 6th, approaches.
> 
> April 3, 2008
> RUSH: * Just to repeat, don't bathe, don't shave.  Wear a tie-dyed T-shirt or some raggedy button-down shirt, blue jeans, sandals, get a button out there, says "Bush Lied, People Died," put that on the shirt and so forth, be unhappy, sulk, don't wash your hair,* any of that, gotta look the part here because Democrats judge people the way they look, they do, and then they categorize based on the way they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ed, I am not going down that road with you again* because you persist in taking quotations out of context and refuse to put them into context.
> 
> I suspect you do the same with signs and other imagery.
> 
> I have never denied that such signs appear at Tea Parties and other meetings of people voicing their opinions.  I only know for sure that there were none at our local Tea Parties, and I have no reason to doubt others who have said there were none at theirs.  I also have no reason to doubt those who say that they could not identify ANY people carrying the few signs that are offensive or those who refused to put such signs away when asked or that such people do their damndest to make sure they are in full view of the TV cameras.  THEY suspected such were plants to discredit the Tea Party event and, as I have previously stated, I suspect that in some or maybe many cases THEY are right about their suspicions.
> 
> If they are wrong - if I am wrong - so be it.
> 
> I have yet to see any signs purported to be at any Tea Party, however, that were more offensive than your characterizations of people of whom you disapprove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not going down that road because you know I NEVER take quotes "out of context." How exactly can the context of the 2 quotes above be anything other than LimpTard instructing his Op Chaos false flag operatives on how to pass themselves off as Libs?????????
> 
> So I ask, if you are so obviously dishonest about your portrayal of context of my quotes, why should anyone believe your portrayal of the tea parties???????????
> 
> And as far as my "offensive" language, I am using nothing CON$ervaTards have not already used and approved as acceptable in describing others.
> The Golden Rule is a bitch, isn't it?
Click to expand...


Whatever.  Have a great day.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal idiots sure do need to lay off th ekool-aid. Here you show a 2009 video with one sign showing "SS" and from that you think they're a bunch of Nazi's. Damn you people are ate up with the dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love CON$ervoFascist "logic."
> 
> Lying scum CON$ervaTards claim there were no Nazi symbols until AFTER Pelosi spoke, they are shown proof there were Nazi symbols BEFORE she spoke and to them that makes the people who are telling the truth "idiots" and the worthless lying America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum geniuses.
> 
> Any fool can tell the truth, but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.
> Samuel Butler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you 10?  "CON$ervoFascist" something  an adolescent would come up with.
> 
> One person with one sign and you feel that proves Pelosi's allegation that "*they're *carrying *swastikas and symbols *like that to a town meeting on healthcare.".
> 
> You're a fucking joke. Now grow the fuck up!
Click to expand...

I only use language used by the PC CON$!!! 
CON$ervoFascist is a variation of the already approved and frequently used "IslamoFascist."

There was only one in the video, but there were stills of Nazi signs also. Of course, you CON$ claim the stills were photoshopped so I used a video made by tea party supporters so you CON$ can't claim foul.


----------



## edthecynic

Mr.Fitnah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty clear  Nancy was trying to portray the teaparties as  being Nazis rather than  what was really happening  They where painting Obama  with the Nazi brush.
> She was wrong Time will tell if the tea partiers are wrong or merely premature.
> 
> 
> 
> That rationalization is typical of America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum. The CON$ervaTards smear health care supporters as Nazis and then the CON$ pretend THEY were the sweet innocent VICTIMS of Nazi smears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure they are  trying to make a  Obama Nazi connection.
> Nancy was painting them as Nazis. Clearly  she was  deliberately misrepresenting what was going on.
Click to expand...

Clearly Pelosi was accurately REPORTING what she saw. You are clearly trying to spin what she saw into victimization of you dear sweet innocent CON$.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

edthecynic said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rationalization is typical of America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum. The CON$ervaTards smear health care supporters as Nazis and then the CON$ pretend THEY were the sweet innocent VICTIMS of Nazi smears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure they are  trying to make a  Obama Nazi connection.
> Nancy was painting them as Nazis. Clearly  she was  deliberately misrepresenting what was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly Pelosi was accurately REPORTING what she saw. You are clearly trying to spin what she saw into victimization of you dear sweet innocent CON$.
Click to expand...

She didnt see this









This is not the same thing




You cant see the difference can you?


----------



## edthecynic

Mr.Fitnah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure they are  trying to make a  Obama Nazi connection.
> Nancy was painting them as Nazis. Clearly  she was  deliberately misrepresenting what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Pelosi was accurately REPORTING what she saw. You are clearly trying to spin what she saw into victimization of you dear sweet innocent CON$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant see the difference can you?
Click to expand...

I see CON$ervoFascists calling people who support health care reform "Nazis." 

I can't see how exactly that makes the CON$ervaTards holding the sign with Nazi symbolism the VICTIMS of Nazi slurs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

edthecynic said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Pelosi was accurately REPORTING what she saw. You are clearly trying to spin what she saw into victimization of you dear sweet innocent CON$.
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant see the difference can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see CON$ervoFascists calling people who support health care reform "Nazis."
> 
> I can't see how exactly that makes the CON$ervaTards holding the sign with Nazi symbolism the VICTIMS of Nazi slurs!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Thats what Nancy was trying to  accomplish  with  her "holding nazi signs " statement  she knows people  will imagine the  first and second example and not the third .


----------



## edthecynic

Mr.Fitnah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant see the difference can you?
> 
> 
> 
> I see CON$ervoFascists calling people who support health care reform "Nazis."
> 
> I can't see how exactly that makes the CON$ervaTards holding the sign with Nazi symbolism the VICTIMS of Nazi slurs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what Nancy was trying to  accomplish  with  her "holding nazi signs " statement  she knows people  will imagine the  first and second example and not the third .
Click to expand...

Now you're a mind-reader!!! And clearly they WERE "holding Nazi Signs" so again, in reality she was merely REPORTING what she saw.

You perpetual victims are clearly trying to spin it into the dear sweet innocent people holding the Nazi signs were being smeared as Nazis.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

edthecynic said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see CON$ervoFascists calling people who support health care reform "Nazis."
> 
> I can't see how exactly that makes the CON$ervaTards holding the sign with Nazi symbolism the VICTIMS of Nazi slurs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Nancy was trying to  accomplish  with  her "holding nazi signs " statement  she knows people  will imagine the  first and second example and not the third .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're a mind-reader!!! And clearly they WERE "holding Nazi Signs" so again, in reality she was merely REPORTING what she saw.
> 
> You perpetual victims are clearly trying to spin it into the dear sweet innocent people holding the Nazi signs were being smeared as Nazis.
Click to expand...

You dont need to be a mind reader

Why would she not take the high road  and state that the tea partiers where  trying smear obama as  being Nazis?
Because she thought she would  get more play out of suggesting they were Nazis and 
 make a rather  dubious claim .
The facts come to light it is 
 clear she   distorts  the what  the signs where,  anti Obama sings .Not pro nazi signs .

We are done here.


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> Maggie, what evidence do you have that it is Tea Partiers who bring "Nazi" or worse signs to Tea Parties?  What evidence do you have that the photos are the real deal and not photoshopped?
> Huh? They all were either photoshopped or crudely drawn implying that Obama is just another Hitler. I don't know what you mean by the "real deal." There was only one of those.
> As I have said before, there were NO such signs at the Albuquerque Tea Party.  The very few mildly offensive signs brought were put away at the request of the organizers.   In conversations with organizers in other places, those sporting such signs were not familiar to ANYBODY in their groups, and they did believe all or most were plants.  We all concede that in a movement representing many tens of thousands of people, there will always be a fruitloop or two among the Cheerios but such are neither typical nor endorsed by the Tea Party movement in at least the vast majority of places.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence is that signs that show up at Tea Parties are far more like those shown in these photographs:
> 
> http://washingtonindependent.com/31868/scenes-from-the-new-american-tea-party
> 
> Do you see these signs as offensive?



Look, I've already said that I don't have a problem with the tea party movement. I have a problem with the extremists who have glommed onto it and made it a joke. And you should also see that as a problem if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is
> 
> Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here?
> 
> Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."
> 
> Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock
> 
> Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports
> 
> "Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat
> 
> As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:
> 
> So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance.
> 
> Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.
> 
> Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that *swastikas would magially start being found *all over the place.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) *there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you worthless lying CON$ervaTards have your lies debunked you just repeat the same lies on another thread.
> 
> Here you are below posting on an earlier thread after I proved the Nazi symbols were displayed BEFORE the Pelosi video, so you knew that you and your sources were lying BEFORE you made this last post above!!!!!!
> 
> Premeditated lies like yours are why no honest person has any respect for lying CON$ervaTard scum!!!
> 
> BTW, you cut and ran from that August 2009 post of mine just like you probably will again today!!!
> COWARD!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1417579-post140.html
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would call the NAZI SS symbol a "symbol like that," what would a  "genius" like you call it?
> 
> August 3, 2009
> PELOSI:  I think they are Astroturf -- you be the judge -- of carrying  swastikas *and symbols like that* to a town hall meeting on health  care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You liberal idiots sure do need to lay off th ekool-aid. Here you show a 2009 video with one sign showing "SS" and from that you think they're a bunch of Nazi's. Damn you people are ate up with the dumbass!
Click to expand...


If you need more proof, just peruse through the plethora of videos capturing more than "one." Many, MANY more.

YouTube - Videos of tea party protesters carrying Nazi signs


----------



## Foxfyre

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie, what evidence do you have that it is Tea Partiers who bring "Nazi" or worse signs to Tea Parties?  What evidence do you have that the photos are the real deal and not photoshopped?
> Huh? They all were either photoshopped or crudely drawn implying that Obama is just another Hitler. I don't know what you mean by the "real deal." There was only one of those.
> As I have said before, there were NO such signs at the Albuquerque Tea Party.  The very few mildly offensive signs brought were put away at the request of the organizers.   In conversations with organizers in other places, those sporting such signs were not familiar to ANYBODY in their groups, and they did believe all or most were plants.  We all concede that in a movement representing many tens of thousands of people, there will always be a fruitloop or two among the Cheerios but such are neither typical nor endorsed by the Tea Party movement in at least the vast majority of places.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence is that signs that show up at Tea Parties are far more like those shown in these photographs:
> 
> Scenes from the New American Tea Party  The Washington Independent
> 
> Do you see these signs as offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I've already said that I don't have a problem with the tea party movement. I have a problem with the extremists who have glommed onto it and made it a joke. And you should also see that as a problem if you want to be taken seriously.
Click to expand...


But where are - who are - these extremists who have taken over the Tea Party movement?  They aren't here.  In conversations with others in the movements in Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, Arizona, and Arkansas, they aren't there.

What do you define as an extremist?

The only platform the Tea Partiers have is more limited government and less of a federal government that is too big, too intrusive, and too committed to take power from the states.  The cornerstones of that are fiscal restraint, no unnecessary taxes, and opposition to further stimulus and pork barrel spending.

So where is the extremism?


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I think they were calling Obama a nazi and they have every right to thier opinion. Unless of you have something against freedom you shouldn't have a problem with it either. Fact is
> 
> Interviewer: Do you think there's legitimate grassroot opposition going on here?
> 
> Pelosi: "I think they're Astroturf... You be the judge. "They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on healthcare."
> 
> Pelosi's Swastika Claim Is A Crock
> 
> Recapping The Pelosi Swastika Reports
> 
> "Ashamed Republican" Is An Embarrassed Democrat
> 
> As James Taranto at The Wall Street Journal notes:
> 
> So was Nancy Pelosi right? Not a chance.
> 
> Let's review her words again: "I think they're AstroTurf. You be the judge. They're carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care." Who carries swastikas? Nazis. Pelosi did not complain that the protesters were comparing ObamaCare to Nazism; she insinuated that they are Nazis.
> 
> Again there's plenty of examples of swastikas from previous tea party protests, and after the Pelosi video hit the front page on Drudge it doesn't take a genius to figure out that swastikas would magially start being found all over the place.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the fact that at the moment I hit publish (hours after the video hit) there was no evidence of people "carrying swastikas and symbols like that to a town meeting on health care," in the media or at any of the large liberal online communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "time" was he talking about? Before or after this, where the woman was indeed carrying a photograph of Obama as Hitler?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYlZiWK2Iy8]YouTube - Barney Frank Confronts Woman At Townhall Comparing Obama To Hitler[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?
Click to expand...


 And that comment has to do with....what?


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question, how long have you been living on this planet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While defending her First Amendment rights, as Congressman Frank did, given a chance I would have counseled the woman to not use the Nazi sign or comparison to make her point.  It isn't that she didn't have a point, but as soon as she does that, she diverts the focus from the point she intended to make to the Nazi sign.  Which of course is what happened in the exchange between her and Barney Frank.  That is also obvious, at least to some of us, here on USMB.  As soon as the most offensive language is used to make a point, that will often become the focus and diminishes the messenger as well as obscures the message.
> 
> Of course the clip referenced was a Town Hall meeting called by Congressman Frank and not a Tea Party event which some here may also have problems distinguishing as different.
> 
> In truth, many on the Right have resented and resent the hate signs and indefensible language and references directed at President Bush and others.  So, if we employ intellectual honesty, there is no way to criticize those on the Left for resenting such tactics used by those on the Right.
> 
> I think the lesson to be learned, however, is that whomever uses indefensible metaphors, imagery, and language to make a point will blunt the message which is often lost when the focus is directed at the offensive metaphors, imagery, and language.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaggieMae

edthecynic said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Pelosi was accurately REPORTING what she saw. You are clearly trying to spin what she saw into victimization of you dear sweet innocent CON$.
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant see the difference can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see CON$ervoFascists calling people who support health care reform "Nazis."
> 
> I can't see how exactly that makes the CON$ervaTards holding the sign with Nazi symbolism the VICTIMS of Nazi slurs!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I didn't get Fitnah's point either. Looked to me like he's making your case!


----------



## MaggieMae

Mr.Fitnah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant see the difference can you?
> 
> 
> 
> I see CON$ervoFascists calling people who support health care reform "Nazis."
> 
> I can't see how exactly that makes the CON$ervaTards holding the sign with Nazi symbolism the VICTIMS of Nazi slurs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what Nancy was trying to  accomplish  with  her "holding nazi signs " statement  she knows people  will imagine the  first and second example and not the third .
Click to expand...


WTF? Now I'm completely confused. There was some OTHER message in any of those signs?


----------



## MaggieMae

Mr.Fitnah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Nancy was trying to  accomplish  with  her "holding nazi signs " statement  she knows people  will imagine the  first and second example and not the third .
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're a mind-reader!!! And clearly they WERE "holding Nazi Signs" so again, in reality she was merely REPORTING what she saw.
> 
> You perpetual victims are clearly trying to spin it into the dear sweet innocent people holding the Nazi signs were being smeared as Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need to be a mind reader
> 
> Why would she not take the high road  and state that the tea partiers where  trying smear obama as  being Nazis?
> Because she thought she would  get more play out of suggesting they were Nazis and
> make a rather  dubious claim .
> The facts come to light it is
> clear she   distorts  the what  the signs where,  anti Obama sings .Not pro nazi signs .
> 
> We are done here.
Click to expand...


Whew. That's some spin. Probably all she was suggesting is that the protesters were acting like Nazis themselves.


----------



## kwc57

Dude said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Neal Boortz get so little love here?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because he can't quit talking about the stupid  not-a-snowball's-chance-in-hell fair tax?
> 
> I tuned him in this morning to see if anything had changed, and he brought it up yet again.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but at least Boortz actually puts some real thought into something and advocates for it.  The rest of the talking heads just throw red meat, talking point, bumper sticker platitudes out there.  A for instance, illegal immigration.  A lot of talkers wanted to round 'em up and bus them back....but couldn't give you a real plan of how to accomplish it.  Boortz has actually thought this thru and knows what the hell he is talking about.  I get tired of hearing him talk about it, but I do applaud him actually knowing what he is talking about and putting real thought into it.


----------



## edthecynic

Mr.Fitnah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Nancy was trying to  accomplish  with  her "holding nazi signs " statement  she knows people  will imagine the  first and second example and not the third .
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're a mind-reader!!! And clearly they WERE "holding Nazi Signs" so again, in reality she was merely REPORTING what she saw.
> 
> You perpetual victims are clearly trying to spin it into the dear sweet innocent people holding the Nazi signs were being smeared as Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont need to be a mind reader
> 
> Why would she not take the high road  and state that the tea partiers where  trying smear obama as  being Nazis?
> Because she thought she would  get more play out of suggesting they were Nazis and
> make a rather  dubious claim .
> The facts come to light it is
> clear she   distorts  the what  the signs where,  anti Obama sings .Not pro nazi signs .
> 
> We are done here.
Click to expand...

It is clear YOU are distorting what Pelosi said. She did not say they were "pro Nazi" signs, she said the signs had Nazi symbols, which they undeniably DID!!!


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie, what evidence do you have that it is Tea Partiers who bring "Nazi" or worse signs to Tea Parties?  What evidence do you have that the photos are the real deal and not photoshopped?
> Huh? They all were either photoshopped or crudely drawn implying that Obama is just another Hitler. I don't know what you mean by the "real deal." There was only one of those.
> As I have said before, there were NO such signs at the Albuquerque Tea Party.  The very few mildly offensive signs brought were put away at the request of the organizers.   In conversations with organizers in other places, those sporting such signs were not familiar to ANYBODY in their groups, and they did believe all or most were plants.  We all concede that in a movement representing many tens of thousands of people, there will always be a fruitloop or two among the Cheerios but such are neither typical nor endorsed by the Tea Party movement in at least the vast majority of places.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence is that signs that show up at Tea Parties are far more like those shown in these photographs:
> 
> Scenes from the New American Tea Party  The Washington Independent
> 
> Do you see these signs as offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I've already said that I don't have a problem with the tea party movement. I have a problem with the extremists who have glommed onto it and made it a joke. And you should also see that as a problem if you want to be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But where are - who are - these extremists who have taken over the Tea Party movement?  They aren't here.  In conversations with others in the movements in Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, Arizona, and Arkansas, they aren't there.
> 
> What do you define as an extremist?
> 
> The only platform the Tea Partiers have is more limited government and less of a federal government that is too big, too intrusive, and too committed to take power from the states.  The cornerstones of that are fiscal restraint, no unnecessary taxes, and opposition to further stimulus and pork barrel spending.
> 
> So where is the extremism?
Click to expand...


The extremists are the ones captured in the YouTube videos I posted. Hello? They made a mockery of your goals. Whether or not there were honest protesters against big government and tax increases is moot. It's what MSM captured for the rest of America to see. _And that's what MSM does._ If you want the tea party message heard above the din, you need to figure out a way to tamp down the crazies.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love CON$ervoFascist "logic."
> 
> Lying scum CON$ervaTards claim there were no Nazi symbols until AFTER Pelosi spoke, they are shown proof there were Nazi symbols BEFORE she spoke and to them that makes the people who are telling the truth "idiots" and the worthless lying America-hating CON$ervoFascist scum geniuses.
> 
> Any fool can tell the truth, but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.
> Samuel Butler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 10?  "CON$ervoFascist" something  an adolescent would come up with.
> 
> One person with one sign and you feel that proves Pelosi's allegation that "*they're *carrying *swastikas and symbols *like that to a town meeting on healthcare.".
> 
> You're a fucking joke. Now grow the fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only use language used by the PC CON$!!!
> CON$ervoFascist is a variation of the already approved and frequently used "IslamoFascist."
> 
> There was only one in the video, but there were stills of Nazi signs also. Of course, you CON$ claim the stills were photoshopped so I used a video made by tea party supporters so you CON$ can't claim foul.
Click to expand...


Well using that "language" makes you look like an childish idiot. One video, one sign, and you and Pelosi brands the tea partiers nazis. More proof that you're a partisan hack.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you worthless lying CON$ervaTards have your lies debunked you just repeat the same lies on another thread.
> 
> Here you are below posting on an earlier thread after I proved the Nazi symbols were displayed BEFORE the Pelosi video, so you knew that you and your sources were lying BEFORE you made this last post above!!!!!!
> 
> Premeditated lies like yours are why no honest person has any respect for lying CON$ervaTard scum!!!
> 
> BTW, you cut and ran from that August 2009 post of mine just like you probably will again today!!!
> COWARD!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1417579-post140.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal idiots sure do need to lay off th ekool-aid. Here you show a 2009 video with one sign showing "SS" and from that you think they're a bunch of Nazi's. Damn you people are ate up with the dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you need more proof, just peruse through the plethora of videos capturing more than "one." Many, MANY more.
> 
> YouTube - Videos of tea party protesters carrying Nazi signs
Click to expand...


From the video you provided.....*This video is from TheCollegePolitico.com. It proves beyond reasonable doubt that the Obama as Hitler signs are at tea parties are clearly from LaRouche Democrats and not traditionalists, libertari...*


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal idiots sure do need to lay off th ekool-aid. Here you show a 2009 video with one sign showing "SS" and from that you think they're a bunch of Nazi's. Damn you people are ate up with the dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need more proof, just peruse through the plethora of videos capturing more than "one." Many, MANY more.
> 
> YouTube - Videos of tea party protesters carrying Nazi signs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the video you provided.....*This video is from TheCollegePolitico.com. It proves beyond reasonable doubt that the Obama as Hitler signs are at tea parties are clearly from LaRouche Democrats and not traditionalists, libertari...*
Click to expand...


You clicked on only one, the first one. There are several more.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you need more proof, just peruse through the plethora of videos capturing more than "one." Many, MANY more.
> 
> YouTube - Videos of tea party protesters carrying Nazi signs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the video you provided.....*This video is from TheCollegePolitico.com. It proves beyond reasonable doubt that the Obama as Hitler signs are at tea parties are clearly from LaRouche Democrats and not traditionalists, libertari...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clicked on only one, the first one. There are several more.
Click to expand...


They were all basically the same as the first, they were all democrat plants. 

Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the video you provided.....*This video is from TheCollegePolitico.com. It proves beyond reasonable doubt that the Obama as Hitler signs are at tea parties are clearly from LaRouche Democrats and not traditionalists, libertari...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clicked on only one, the first one. There are several more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all basically the same as the first, they were all democrat plants.
> 
> Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?
Click to expand...


Maggie seems to want to believe that those folks are typical of the Tea Partiers and proof that extremists have taken over the Tea Party movement.  She's dead wrong, but I doubt either you or I will be able to persuade one who wants to believe that so badly, and who is so impervious to any evidence to the contrary.  Most folks who are persuaded ideologues to that extent are also somehow willing to ignore similar signs at demonstrations for causes they support as being typical or evidence that extremists have taken over those movements.

Speaking of conundrums.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the video you provided.....*This video is from TheCollegePolitico.com. It proves beyond reasonable doubt that the Obama as Hitler signs are at tea parties are clearly from LaRouche Democrats and not traditionalists, libertari...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clicked on only one, the first one. There are several more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all basically the same as the first, they were all democrat plants.
> Riiiight...
> 
> Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?
Click to expand...


I've never attended any protest. My only expression of hippie-ism during all the protests of the 60's and 70's was wearing my long hair in dual ponytails and sporting a necklace with the peace sign. If it was possible, my husband would have had me jailed for that.


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clicked on only one, the first one. There are several more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all basically the same as the first, they were all democrat plants.
> 
> Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maggie seems to want to believe that those folks are typical of the Tea Partiers and proof that extremists have taken over the Tea Party movement.  She's dead wrong, but I doubt either you or I will be able to persuade one who wants to believe that so badly, and who is so impervious to any evidence to the contrary.  Most folks who are persuaded ideologues to that extent are also somehow willing to ignore similar signs at demonstrations for causes they support as being typical or evidence that extremists have taken over those movements.
> 
> Speaking of conundrums.
Click to expand...


When did I ever say they were "typical"?????? Now you're putting words in my mouth and overreacting just like the uber reactionaries. If you READ what I SAY, Foxfyre, you would realize that I'm on your side as far as establishing a *credible* organization.


----------



## Foxfyre

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were all basically the same as the first, they were all democrat plants.
> 
> Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie seems to want to believe that those folks are typical of the Tea Partiers and proof that extremists have taken over the Tea Party movement.  She's dead wrong, but I doubt either you or I will be able to persuade one who wants to believe that so badly, and who is so impervious to any evidence to the contrary.  Most folks who are persuaded ideologues to that extent are also somehow willing to ignore similar signs at demonstrations for causes they support as being typical or evidence that extremists have taken over those movements.
> 
> Speaking of conundrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever say they were "typical"?????? Now you're putting words in my mouth and overreacting just like the uber reactionaries. If you READ what I SAY, Foxfyre, you would realize that I'm on your side as far as establishing a *credible* organization.
Click to expand...


I have read what you have said Maggie and you in effect have said that the Tea Partiers have been taken over by extremists and will not be credible unless they can extricate themselves from those extremists.

I'm saying you're dead wrong because the Tea Parties have NOT been taken over by extremists no matter how many provocative signs you pull off you tube or leftwing anti-Tea party sites.   Intellectual honesty recognizes the Tea Partiers for the mainstream, grass roots, everyday folks that they are--people who are NOT among the extremists who are now in the Federal government in Washington and who want to replace those extremists with mainstream, grass roots, everybody folks.

Why don't you help them instead of attempting to discredit them?


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie seems to want to believe that those folks are typical of the Tea Partiers and proof that extremists have taken over the Tea Party movement.  She's dead wrong, but I doubt either you or I will be able to persuade one who wants to believe that so badly, and who is so impervious to any evidence to the contrary.  Most folks who are persuaded ideologues to that extent are also somehow willing to ignore similar signs at demonstrations for causes they support as being typical or evidence that extremists have taken over those movements.
> 
> Speaking of conundrums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever say they were "typical"?????? Now you're putting words in my mouth and overreacting just like the uber reactionaries. If you READ what I SAY, Foxfyre, you would realize that I'm on your side as far as establishing a *credible* organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read what you have said Maggie and you in effect have said that the Tea Partiers have been taken over by extremists and will not be credible unless they can extricate themselves from those extremists.
> 
> I'm saying you're dead wrong because the Tea Parties have NOT been taken over by extremists no matter how many provocative signs you pull off you tube or leftwing anti-Tea party sites.   Intellectual honesty recognizes the Tea Partiers for the mainstream, grass roots, everyday folks that they are--people who are NOT among the extremists who are now in the Federal government in Washington and who want to replace those extremists with mainstream, grass roots, everybody folks.
> 
> Why don't you help them instead of attempting to discredit them?
Click to expand...


It's not my thing to join any kind of "movement" of any political nature. The word itself has an ugly connotation. But that's just me. 

But one thing I don't understand is if the group stands for five basic principles of limited government, fiscal responsibility, personal responsibility, the rule of law and national sovereignty, how is that so different from the basic GOP platform of historic proportion?


----------



## FireFly

Beck is more honest than the current Obozo in the White House.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the video you provided.....*This video is from TheCollegePolitico.com. It proves beyond reasonable doubt that the Obama as Hitler signs are at tea parties are clearly from LaRouche Democrats and not traditionalists, libertari...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clicked on only one, the first one. There are several more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all basically the same as the first, *they were all democrat plants. *
> 
> Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?
Click to expand...

Sure, even Michelle Malkin is a Democratic plant. 





That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've   dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage   with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP   Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former  Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon  Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact  one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the  swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.


----------



## JimH52

FireFly said:


> Beck is more honest than the current Obozo in the White House.



Sure, Obama cries hysterically at each news conference.  

It would have made more sense for the Dems top carry a Swastika to Bush rallies.  I mean he was torturing, sending detainees to other countries to be tortured.  Oh yeah, he also was tapping phones without a warrant.  That was akin to Nazis breaking into homes.  But the Dems didn't lower themselves.  The tea baggers have opened up a whole new method of harassment.  Yell and scream at town hall meetings and it that doesn't get enough attention, call people Nazis and strap on your sidearm.  NICE


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clicked on only one, the first one. There are several more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all basically the same as the first, *they were all democrat plants. *
> 
> Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, even Michelle Malkin is a Democratic plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've   dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage   with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP   Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former  Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon  Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact  one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the  swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
Click to expand...


What does the sign say?


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is more honest than the current Obozo in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Obama cries hysterically at each news conference.
> 
> It would have made more sense for the Dems top carry a Swastika to Bush rallies.  I mean he was torturing, sending detainees to other countries to be tortured.  Oh yeah, he also was tapping phones without a warrant.  That was akin to Nazis breaking into homes.  But the Dems didn't lower themselves.  The tea baggers have opened up a whole new method of harassment.  Yell and scream at town hall meetings and it that doesn't get enough attention, call people Nazis and strap on your sidearm.  NICE
Click to expand...


The Taliban's number 2 is currently in another country being tortured. Also during the Olympics Obama approved the spying of Facebook, MySpace, and Twitter. Obama seems to have continued some of the Bush policies when he sees fit but put in place new ones when it comes to allowing our troops to defend themselves.

Tea Baggers aren't yelling and screaming at anyone. Course ACORN and their affiliates are. They protested out side the homes of AIGs upper management. 

Harassment doesn't to be a problem with Eric Holder. Several club-welding New Black Panther members kept whites from voting at the polls in Philadelphia. The charges were dropped by Obama and his AG of course. Gotta help the brothers at all costs.

I sense a distinct tendency for allowing double-standards on your part bud.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were all basically the same as the first, *they were all democrat plants. *
> 
> Tell me how many tea party events have you attended?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, even Michelle Malkin is a Democratic plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've   dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage   with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP   Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former  Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon  Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact  one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the  swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the sign say?
Click to expand...

The sign says Pelosi was right, the sign carriers were not Dem plants, and you are a pathological liar.


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> *Tea Baggers aren't yelling and screaming at anyone.*
> 
> I sense a distinct tendency for allowing double-standards on your part bud.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8UjY3YDlwA&e"]YouTube - Lloyd Doggett's meeting on Obamacare in south Austin, TX, 1 Aug 2009[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, even Michelle Malkin is a Democratic plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've   dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage   with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP   Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former  Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon  Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact  one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the  swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the sign say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sign says Pelosi was right, the sign carriers were not Dem plants, and you are a pathological liar.
Click to expand...


Talk about being a liar, you just lied about what the sign says. Fact is dumbass, the sign says No Obama with the fascist symbol inside the O.. And there were democratic plants at some of these events, it's been clearly proven. Why the fuck do you insist on lying? I would imagine the reason is because the truth isn't on your side. Another fact is the liberal left embraced nazi symbols during most of Bush's two terms. Calling Bush a war criminal and comparing him to Hitler. 











































See more photos here.

And here.

And here.

Still more.

The College Politico  Blog Archive  Media Caught in Bold Faced Lie About Obama/Hitler Poster

So the next time you see a nazi symbol at a tea party, chances are it's a liberal loon displaying it.


----------



## edthecynic

That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've    dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage    with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP    Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former   Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon   Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact   one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the   swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.





Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the sign say?
> 
> 
> 
> The sign says Pelosi was right, the sign carriers were not Dem plants, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about being a liar, you just lied about what the sign says. Fact is dumbass, the sign says *No* Obama with the fascist symbol inside the O.
Click to expand...

Still seeing only what you want to see to rationalize your lies!!!
There is no word "no" on the sign with the CON$ervoFascist symbol inside the O in Obama.

And your other pix are all GOP plants.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've    dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage    with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP    Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former   Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon   Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact   one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the   swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sign says Pelosi was right, the sign carriers were not Dem plants, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about being a liar, you just lied about what the sign says. Fact is dumbass, the sign says *No* Obama with the fascist symbol inside the O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still seeing only what you want to see to rationalize your lies!!!
> *There is no word "no" on the sign *with the CON$ervoFascist symbol inside the O in Obama.
> 
> And your other pix are all GOP plants.
Click to expand...


Bottom left hand corner of the sign, dumbass!


----------



## Oldandtired

edthecynic said:


> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've    dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage    with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP    Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former   Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon   Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact   one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the   swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sign says Pelosi was right, the sign carriers were not Dem plants, and you are a pathological liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about being a liar, you just lied about what the sign says. Fact is dumbass, the sign says *No* Obama with the fascist symbol inside the O.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still seeing only what you want to see to rationalize your lies!!!
> There is no word "no" on the sign with the CON$ervoFascist symbol inside the O in Obama.
> 
> And your other pix are all GOP plants.
Click to expand...


What a dickhead.....so you are saying that there is no far left fringe....anyone who seems to be far left must be a GOP plant.

You are truly fucked up.

You are an example of why we, as a country, can not see the forest through the trees.

And they let you vote. Pathetic.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've    dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage    with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP    Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former   Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon   Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact   one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the   swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about being a liar, you just lied about what the sign says. Fact is dumbass, the sign says *No* Obama with the fascist symbol inside the O.
> 
> 
> 
> Still seeing only what you want to see to rationalize your lies!!!
> *There is no word "no" on the sign *with the CON$ervoFascist symbol inside the O in Obama.
> 
> And your other pix are all GOP plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom left hand corner of the sign, dumbass!
Click to expand...

So now we read from the bottom up. 

It's undeniable the sign doesn't say "No Obama" but you deny it! 

The "No" is part of another line written UNDER "Obama." You can see it on the video that still was taken from.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7GZtKY5XR0]YouTube - Right Wing Anti-Stimulus Rally in Colorado[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

Oldandtired said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've    dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage    with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP    Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former   Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon   Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact   one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the   swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about being a liar, you just lied about what the sign says. Fact is dumbass, the sign says *No* Obama with the fascist symbol inside the O.
> 
> 
> 
> Still seeing only what you want to see to rationalize your lies!!!
> There is no word "no" on the sign with the CON$ervoFascist symbol inside the O in Obama.
> 
> And your other pix are all GOP plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What a dickhead*.....so you are saying that there is no far left fringe....anyone who seems to be far left must be a GOP plant.
> 
> You are truly fucked up.
> 
> You are an example of why we, as a country, can not see the forest through the trees.
> 
> And they let you vote. Pathetic.
Click to expand...

Hey dicknose.....I was SATIRIZING the CON$ervaTards who were claiming that the guy palling with Malkin was a "Dem plant." That's why I had the .

You are an example of CON$ervoFascists playing dumb to avoid having to admit they were caught lying.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Here is some  2:45 of Fine TV viewing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdQcJBIyLaE]YouTube - essential viewing[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've    dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage    with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP    Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former   Congressman  Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon   Caldara, among  others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact   one person  defended the guy to one of our people saying that the   swastika is not a  Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.
> Still seeing only what you want to see to rationalize your lies!!!
> *There is no word "no" on the sign *with the CON$ervoFascist symbol inside the O in Obama.
> 
> And your other pix are all GOP plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom left hand corner of the sign, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we read from the bottom up.
> 
> It's undeniable the sign doesn't say "No Obama" but you deny it!
> 
> The "No" is part of another line written UNDER "Obama." You can see it on the video that still was taken from.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7GZtKY5XR0]YouTube - Right Wing Anti-Stimulus Rally in Colorado[/ame]
Click to expand...


If all you have to argue is where the word no was placed, then it's obvious your running out of arguments. You may as well concede the fact that none of those present were advocating nazism but were equating Obama's policy to nazi socialism.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom left hand corner of the sign, dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> So now we read from the bottom up.
> 
> It's undeniable the sign doesn't say "No Obama" but you deny it!
> 
> The "No" is part of another line written UNDER "Obama." You can see it on the video that still was taken from.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7GZtKY5XR0"]YouTube - Right Wing Anti-Stimulus Rally in Colorado[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all you have to argue is where the word no was placed, then it's obvious your running out of arguments. You may as well concede the fact that none of* those present were advocating nazism* but were equating Obama's policy to nazi socialism.
Click to expand...

If all you have to argue is YOUR Straw Man,  then it's obvious your running out of arguments. You may as well concede the fact that Pelosi said the teabaggers were CARRYING signs with NAZI SYMBOLS. 

Does that teabagger with Malkin have a sign with a Nazi symbol on it? 
YES or NO?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we read from the bottom up.
> 
> It's undeniable the sign doesn't say "No Obama" but you deny it!
> 
> The "No" is part of another line written UNDER "Obama." You can see it on the video that still was taken from.
> 
> YouTube - Right Wing Anti-Stimulus Rally in Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all you have to argue is where the word no was placed, then it's obvious your running out of arguments. You may as well concede the fact that none of* those present were advocating nazism* but were equating Obama's policy to nazi socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all you have to argue is YOUR Straw Man,  then it's obvious your running out of arguments. You may as well concede the fact that Pelosi said the teabaggers were CARRYING signs with NAZI SYMBOLS.
> 
> Does that teabagger with Malkin have a sign with a Nazi symbol on it?
> YES or NO?
Click to expand...


It is unknown  if the person was a Tea partier  or a DNC member.
Sure there was a swastika on the sign .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdQcJBIyLaE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - essential viewing[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we read from the bottom up.
> 
> It's undeniable the sign doesn't say "No Obama" but you deny it!
> 
> The "No" is part of another line written UNDER "Obama." You can see it on the video that still was taken from.
> 
> YouTube - Right Wing Anti-Stimulus Rally in Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all you have to argue is where the word no was placed, then it's obvious your running out of arguments. You may as well concede the fact that none of* those present were advocating nazism* but were equating Obama's policy to nazi socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all you have to argue is YOUR Straw Man,  then it's obvious your running out of arguments. You may as well concede the fact that Pelosi said the teabaggers were CARRYING signs with NAZI SYMBOLS.
> 
> Does that teabagger with Malkin have a sign with a Nazi symbol on it?
> YES or NO?
Click to expand...


No strawmen here. Pelosi tried to paint the tea partiers as a bunch of nazis and you fell for it hook line and sinker. Such things like facts are simply dismissed because it doesn't follow your kool-aid drinking POV. 

To answer your question, yes the sign shows a swastika, but what you fail to understand is the point being made. 

Now I've shown you how those on the left dsiplayed nazi symbols in opposition to Bush' foreign policy, now would you say those people were nazi's?


----------



## Foxfyre

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - essential viewing



I really do hope most will watch this clip.  Whether or not you like Glenn Beck, and whether or not you think that 6% he cites should be somewhat qualified, and however amusingly he makes his case, what he is saying is important to know.


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - essential viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope most will watch this clip.  Whether or not you like Glenn Beck, and whether or not you think that 6% he cites should be somewhat qualified, and however amusingly he makes his case, what he is saying is important to know.
Click to expand...


It's no wonder only 6% believe it. Apparently 94% can't be bothered actually R.E.A.D.I.N.G where the money has gone so far; they would much prefer to yuck it up over Glenn Beck's antics, then pass it along to the next gathering of short-sighted as if he spoke the gospel truth all in one brief 2-minute diatribe. 

Memo to Beck: 

(1) The money going to education HAS NOT been dried up already. 

(2) The waste and/or money spent on frivolous projects is minimum. Any time that amount of money is placed in the hands of governors and mayors, or grant writers asking for some of it who know their way around the system (lying a lot), some of it _will_ get lost in the shuffle. It's the main reason why stimulus funds were NOT released "immediately" willy-nilly. They were at least trying to control where and to whom it went and verify the legitimacy as far as possible.

That video is a perfect example of one of Beck's fact-free emotion-evoking rants. When are people going to wake up that Glenn Beck's intentions are to provoke, not elicit civil debate. He makes Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity look like level-headed intellectuals by comparison.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Who is Glenn Beck?


----------



## Foxfyre

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - essential viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope most will watch this clip.  Whether or not you like Glenn Beck, and whether or not you think that 6% he cites should be somewhat qualified, and however amusingly he makes his case, what he is saying is important to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no wonder only 6% believe it. Apparently 94% can't be bothered actually R.E.A.D.I.N.G where the money has gone so far; they would much prefer to yuck it up over Glenn Beck's antics, then pass it along to the next gathering of short-sighted as if he spoke the gospel truth all in one brief 2-minute diatribe.
> 
> Memo to Beck:
> 
> (1) The money going to education HAS NOT been dried up already.
> 
> (2) The waste and/or money spent on frivolous projects is minimum. Any time that amount of money is placed in the hands of governors and mayors, or grant writers asking for some of it who know their way around the system (lying a lot), some of it _will_ get lost in the shuffle. It's the main reason why stimulus funds were NOT released "immediately" willy-nilly. They were at least trying to control where and to whom it went and verify the legitimacy as far as possible.
> 
> That video is a perfect example of one of Beck's fact-free emotion-evoking rants. When are people going to wake up that Glenn Beck's intentions are to provoke, not elicit civil debate. He makes Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity look like level-headed intellectuals by comparison.
Click to expand...


It must be wonderful to believe that you are better educated, better read, smarter, and more intelligent than 94% of the people.  How special it must be to set yourself among that 6% who believe the stimulus package has been spent the way it was represented in the beginning and that it has accomplished what it was supposed to accomplish.

I stand in awe of you Maggie.  I honestly have never known anybody with that much self confidence.  (Or chutzpah)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - essential viewing



Hey that was good.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mudwhistle

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - essential viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope most will watch this clip.  Whether or not you like Glenn Beck, and whether or not you think that 6% he cites should be somewhat qualified, and however amusingly he makes his case, what he is saying is important to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no wonder only 6% believe it. Apparently 94% can't be bothered actually R.E.A.D.I.N.G where the money has gone so far; they would much prefer to yuck it up over Glenn Beck's antics, then pass it along to the next gathering of short-sighted as if he spoke the gospel truth all in one brief 2-minute diatribe.
> 
> Memo to Beck:
> 
> (1) The money going to education HAS NOT been dried up already.
> 
> (2) The waste and/or money spent on frivolous projects is minimum. Any time that amount of money is placed in the hands of governors and mayors, or grant writers asking for some of it who know their way around the system (lying a lot), some of it _will_ get lost in the shuffle. It's the main reason why stimulus funds were NOT released "immediately" willy-nilly. They were at least trying to control where and to whom it went and verify the legitimacy as far as possible.
> 
> That video is a perfect example of one of Beck's fact-free emotion-evoking rants. When are people going to wake up that Glenn Beck's intentions are to provoke, not elicit civil debate. He makes Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity look like level-headed intellectuals by comparison.
Click to expand...


Show me a link that shows where all of the money went.

And the reason not all of the money has been used...yet they're asking for another $150 billion plus at the same time is because they never intended it to do what they claimed. All of that money has been paid out to unions and used to bribe state and local governments. It's pure pork. The crisis is past so it's purpose is past. Yes folks....politicians lied their asses off. Tell me this isn't true.

Glenn Beck has found out the facts. The facts don't lie. The facts should scare the shit out of everyone if not piss them the fuck off.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope most will watch this clip.  Whether or not you like Glenn Beck, and whether or not you think that 6% he cites should be somewhat qualified, and however amusingly he makes his case, what he is saying is important to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no wonder only 6% believe it. Apparently 94% can't be bothered actually R.E.A.D.I.N.G where the money has gone so far; they would much prefer to yuck it up over Glenn Beck's antics, then pass it along to the next gathering of short-sighted as if he spoke the gospel truth all in one brief 2-minute diatribe.
> 
> Memo to Beck:
> 
> (1) The money going to education HAS NOT been dried up already.
> 
> (2) The waste and/or money spent on frivolous projects is minimum. Any time that amount of money is placed in the hands of governors and mayors, or grant writers asking for some of it who know their way around the system (lying a lot), some of it _will_ get lost in the shuffle. It's the main reason why stimulus funds were NOT released "immediately" willy-nilly. They were at least trying to control where and to whom it went and verify the legitimacy as far as possible.
> 
> That video is a perfect example of one of Beck's fact-free emotion-evoking rants. When are people going to wake up that Glenn Beck's intentions are to provoke, not elicit civil debate. He makes Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity look like level-headed intellectuals by comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a link that shows where all of the money went.
> 
> And the reason not all of the money has been used...yet they're asking for another $150 billion plus at the same time is because they never intended it to do what they claimed. All of that money has been paid out to unions and used to bribe state and local governments. It's pure pork. The crisis is past so it's purpose is past. Yes folks....politicians lied their asses off. Tell me this isn't true.
> 
> Glenn Beck has found out the facts. The facts don't lie. The facts should scare the shit out of everyone if not piss them the fuck off.
Click to expand...

View from 2:30
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgbp-LJ-XQY]YouTube - mon 2.wmv[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope most will watch this clip.  Whether or not you like Glenn Beck, and whether or not you think that 6% he cites should be somewhat qualified, and however amusingly he makes his case, what he is saying is important to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no wonder only 6% believe it. Apparently 94% can't be bothered actually R.E.A.D.I.N.G where the money has gone so far; they would much prefer to yuck it up over Glenn Beck's antics, then pass it along to the next gathering of short-sighted as if he spoke the gospel truth all in one brief 2-minute diatribe.
> 
> Memo to Beck:
> 
> (1) The money going to education HAS NOT been dried up already.
> 
> (2) The waste and/or money spent on frivolous projects is minimum. Any time that amount of money is placed in the hands of governors and mayors, or grant writers asking for some of it who know their way around the system (lying a lot), some of it _will_ get lost in the shuffle. It's the main reason why stimulus funds were NOT released "immediately" willy-nilly. They were at least trying to control where and to whom it went and verify the legitimacy as far as possible.
> 
> That video is a perfect example of one of Beck's fact-free emotion-evoking rants. When are people going to wake up that Glenn Beck's intentions are to provoke, not elicit civil debate. He makes Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity look like level-headed intellectuals by comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be wonderful to believe that you are better educated, better read, smarter, and more intelligent than 94% of the people.  How special it must be to set yourself among that 6% who believe the stimulus package has been spent the way it was represented in the beginning and that it has accomplished what it was supposed to accomplish.
> 
> I stand in awe of you Maggie.  I honestly have never known anybody with that much self confidence.  (Or chutzpah)
Click to expand...


 I knew you had some of that _ad hominem _stuff buried deep in you all along!!

Postscript to your comment that only 6% believe the stimulus money wasn't wasted and my response that the other 94% simply weren't paying attention. I call your attention to MUDWHISTLE'S comment (someone who posts here a lot, but obviously doesn't do any fact checking except believing that one or two examples of waste lamented by Beck translates into the entire money being a waste.



			
				mudwhistle said:
			
		

> Show me a link that shows where all of the money went.



To answer his and anyone else's question, all they have to do is Google "tracking the stimulus money" and they will find hundreds of websites that do just that.


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope most will watch this clip.  Whether or not you like Glenn Beck, and whether or not you think that 6% he cites should be somewhat qualified, and however amusingly he makes his case, what he is saying is important to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no wonder only 6% believe it. Apparently 94% can't be bothered actually R.E.A.D.I.N.G where the money has gone so far; they would much prefer to yuck it up over Glenn Beck's antics, then pass it along to the next gathering of short-sighted as if he spoke the gospel truth all in one brief 2-minute diatribe.
> 
> Memo to Beck:
> 
> (1) The money going to education HAS NOT been dried up already.
> 
> (2) The waste and/or money spent on frivolous projects is minimum. Any time that amount of money is placed in the hands of governors and mayors, or grant writers asking for some of it who know their way around the system (lying a lot), some of it _will_ get lost in the shuffle. It's the main reason why stimulus funds were NOT released "immediately" willy-nilly. They were at least trying to control where and to whom it went and verify the legitimacy as far as possible.
> 
> That video is a perfect example of one of Beck's fact-free emotion-evoking rants. When are people going to wake up that Glenn Beck's intentions are to provoke, not elicit civil debate. He makes Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity look like level-headed intellectuals by comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a link that shows where all of the money went.
> 
> And the reason not all of the money has been used...yet they're asking for another $150 billion plus at the same time is because they never intended it to do what they claimed. All of that money has been paid out to unions and used to bribe state and local governments. It's pure pork. The crisis is past so it's purpose is past. Yes folks....politicians lied their asses off. Tell me this isn't true.
> 
> Glenn Beck has found out the facts. The facts don't lie. The facts should scare the shit out of everyone if not piss them the fuck off.
Click to expand...


Here's your link (posted for the hundredth time). It's one of many. You can also go to CNN.com's home page and click on their analysis of individual projects, a series they conducted all last week.

Eye on the Stimulus - ProPublica


----------



## Mozilla

Since there is no pro-Beck forum. I post here. Glenn Is one of the best out there. Everyone else attacking him can go to hell. The problem is he is Mormon. But so what. Other than that I have no problems with Glenn.


----------



## The Infidel

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - essential viewing



Beck scares the left


----------



## Foxfyre

I wish Glenn was still on Fox.  He seems to have mostly dropped off the radar screen since he left.  Does it bother anybody on the left that the husband of one of the President's czars seems to have been among the very few to benefit from the first third of stimulus money expended?

He would have had a field day with the news this week that $490,000 in stimulus money awarded to Nevada in 2009, as of this week, created 1.72 jobs.  (To the mathematically challenged, that is fewer than two jobs.)  That's according to the government's own Recovery statistics that tends to sugar coat this stuff, so I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't actually a net loss in jobs.
Federal Stimulus Funds For Nevada's Green-Industry Grows Trees, But Few Jobs | FoxNews.com

And THEN there was the news a couple or so weeks ago that General Electric--the same company that makes billions overseas but pays no corporate taxes in the USA--was shipping its X-ray manufacturing division overseas.  And then THIS week, we learned that G.E. has signed a multi-billion dollar contract to join forces with China to build jet airplanes in China that will compete with Boeing in the USA.  That also includes sharing a great deal of sensitive American technology with the Chinese, a requirement of theirs when they go into these kinds of deals.

And who is the CEO of G.E.?  Jeffrey Inmelt who is our fearless leader's 'czar' in charge of American job creation and competiveness.

Wouldn't Glenn have had fun with that?

Does this bother ANYBODY on the left?  Is anybody left of center the least bit disturbed or concerned about it?

Glenn Beck would be.


----------



## Avatar4321

His GBTV Show starts in a few weeks.


----------

